# Your project at this moment?



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.

I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.

Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.

I do wish someone would remind me more often how splitty Spa yarn is; I really hate working with it.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Just working on some dishcloths for a few family members who have birthdays, I will also be working on my dishcloth stash- it's basically non existant. I am also working on knittind hats for the NICU at my local hospital.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Working on a "lapgan" in a double seed stitch done with Caron's Simply Soft winter white (which is really a pretty pale yellow). Almost done.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I'm currently looking for inspiration! My needles are at a standstill and I am completely stumped as to what to knit next lol

xx


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Two large afghans, 1 cable pattern and 1 chevron; 1 frilly scarf; 1 baby sweater; and 1 lapghan. These are all projects that I do a few rows on each day. Not letting myself start another until at least a couple of them are complete. 
Oh, these are patterns that I have memorized so they're basically the 'brainless' type that don't need a lot of concentration.
  :thumbup:


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I am currently working on a double-stitched (so reversible) bath mat. It's easy and mindless, so I can knit it while I watch tv. No pattern.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

On needles, an Ashton Shawlette, on machine, a two piece sweater set with a beaded neckline.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm working on a prayer shawl with Sensations Rainbow Classic - so soft that I want to wrap it around me! LOL!


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Working on a baby hat, bootie, mitten set for the donations bag. I'm in the process of UGH starting the spring cleaning UGH or at least thinking about starting it , lol, so I need to keep the knitting to a minumum trhe next few days.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Right now I'm working on a lap blanket for the prayer shawl ministry at church. I hoped to finish it before next week's meeting but that isn't happening. I'm also working on an afghan for my daughter's birthday, which was yesterday. She can probably expect it just in time for cold weather. 

When I get tired of one, I pick up the other.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm working on a toddler dress and a baby boy cardigan. Both in baby jacquard...different yarns though.


----------



## campion (Oct 23, 2011)

I have just finished a navy jacketfor myself and have yet to sew it up,also have sent for some chunky yarn to knit another jacket----swapping between knitting and patchwork---oh and cleaning the house!!


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm finishing up the "Seville Jacket" from an Annie's Attic pattern. Of course, I've got a few UFP like the rest of us. A cap-sleeved shell and cardi for my GD still awaiting finish..and a pair of socks. Or should I say one sock...still to be completed.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

charity lapghan in domino knitting, sugar & cream potholder, topsy-turvy doll, bernat knit-a-long. also a long-stagnant circle sweater in homespun that I need to get back to - nearly finished with the body, now to do the sleeves. also a nearly finished lace scarf that i can't find the fiddly pattern for.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


Never seen that type yarn...I really cant wait till this summer I'm going to stock up on yarn at my LYS and other yarn stores. Right now I'm limited to my Walmart and its selection at this moment is not that good.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

working on pair of mary jane slippers for a recovering friend...and on a toddler dress for onne of the grand daughters


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

mmg said:


> Just working on some dishcloths for a few family members who have birthdays, I will also be working on my dishcloth stash- it's basically non existant. I am also working on knittind hats for the NICU at my local hospital.


Awes that's so sweet...I too will be doing somemore handy dandy dishcloths for a friend who just moved into apartment. Ive waited till walmart had purple yarn for peaches & cream...finally found some today..Lol..


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

misslovebug said:


> I'm currently looking for inspiration! My needles are at a standstill and I am completely stumped as to what to knit next lol
> 
> xx


Its like so much we can do but the decisions is the worst...Lol....


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

JoanValJoan said:


> I'm finishing up the "Seville Jacket" from an Annie's Attic pattern. Of course, I've got a few UFP like the rest of us. A cap-sleeved shell and cardi for my GD still awaiting finish..and a pair of socks. Or should I say one sock...still to be completed.


Don't you hate that 'one sock' syndrome!


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> JoanValJoan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finishing up the "Seville Jacket" from an Annie's Attic pattern. Of course, I've got a few UFP like the rest of us. A cap-sleeved shell and cardi for my GD still awaiting finish..and a pair of socks. Or should I say one sock...still to be completed.
> ...


....LOL - It's so hard to start that second sock sometimes....I'd try two at once - but I have a feeling I'd look like I took a ride on a yarn swiffer!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm working on Ashton shawl (at a standstill), pieced scarf, Spectra scarf, Princess Me skirt, and charity squares for KP project.

Whew!!!


----------



## FleurBleue (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm using up all the odd balls of baby wool I have and knitting them into cardigans for our local charity shop.

I'm really enjoying myself.

F


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Socks, hat, scarf. Trying to finish all of them before starting a sweater.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Just for fun and before the next project have started on a Diamond Jubilee tea cosy in the form of the Crown used for the Coronation in England...!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

I'm still working on my bedspread from the 365 Knitting Stitches a Year perpetual calendar.

I intended initially, to work a stitch pattern each day but due to so many other things going on right now, have gotten behind. At any rate, my goal is to have this completed by 2013.

You've probably seen me talk about this bedspread before because I've been posting blocks from the calendar as I go.

Here's a few!


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am working on a snuggle blanket for our neighbors baby soon due, an ear flap hat, and some angry bird animals for my daughter. Oh, and there is the crocodile stitch pillow...always working on more than one!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

A couple of days ago, I got tired of knitting (oh say it isn't true), so picked up a cross-stitch piece I had set aside a year ago last Dec. so I could knit. Well, worked on that only a couple of days and just had to pull out some yarn and needles. So I am knitting another pair of socks, my absolute favourite item to knit.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

working on the mother of the bride shawl at redheart yarns.
L0163A They are not showing it now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

boy I can relate to that.. sometimes I get so tired.. and a simple moss stitch becomes a rib.. or its all mixed up.. I did both sleeves at the same time.. I had the best luck with using 2 skeins of yarn and having those in a tote with the ends that the yarn comes out of sticking up.. and you need to check your yarn every few rows.. put a few stitch markers inbetween both sleeves it will make it harder for you to cross your yarn over to the second sleeve.. I also have a note book that I made marks in to keep track of the rows and stitches per row.. for both sleeves.. 
I am finishing up a shawl, making a basket, a dish cloth and a afghan. The first 3 will be finished by Easter... the afghan is done in panels so its pretty portable but its a lot of work and will take several more weeks if not months..



Rosy B said:


> I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm currently working on a lacey headscarf, knit in the bias.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Trying, yes its very trying, to get my latest bear design sorted out. Really not happy with his feet so I've rejigged them and now I'm not happy with his paws, so I've spent most of a sleepless night trying to rejig them, in my brain  should have just got up and got on with it lol!


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 3 things that I am working on:

knitting a large afghan for my DD and SIL that I have been working on for over a year now

knitting a "airy" baby blanket for the DD's first child that is due in July - 3 strands on size 17 needles

started crocheting (granny square)another baby blanket for DD, but may resort to knitting it as I am the other one, just smaller needles, cuz it is not as "airy" as I would like it. With the baby due in the summer she won't need a real thick blanket for awhile. I do plan on making a few for her for the winter.


along with some baby wash cloths (at least 7) and a couple of "burp" cloths - I hope to have enough cotton left to make a towel, we will see.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

A Wingspan shawl that I have already had to frog once, a vest that I need to frog because I have amde a mistake in counting stitches, a fairy, a bear and desperately needing to start a pair of socks but I have no needles the size I need.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

I just finished a pair of socks. I love making socks and have made over 75 pair. Now Going to learn how to make my first swetter for my self. If it turns out I will make one for each of my family. Keep your fingers crossed. Hears hopeing :thumbup:


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

working on a Black Tunisian crotchetted afghan...currently doing the embroidery in the HD logo with flames surrounding it......only can work on it during the day....at night a pair of socks and a suede yarn knitted vest with fringe. thought about making my little 4 year old GD something, but her mom always gives the handknitted items I make away, so that idea out the window currently....just finished making a pair of socks for my 7 year old GD and 4 year old GS...
always works in progress.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

2 blankets (one almost done, will probably finish today, the other more than half done) and 3 scarves


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

that is adorable, I hope to make it also for my great grandchild if it is a girl


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I am currently working on my own pattern, a prayer shawl for a friend recently diagnosed with breast cancer 
and playing with the idea of learning brioche sttch knitting


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

now I have made two baby sweaters with booties and hats, and am working on a sack at the moment


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am having what I call at "Knitters block". My neice asked me to knit a baby blanket for a friend (hers not mine) but I am not into it. I pick it up, knit a few rows and put it down. I feel guilty for working on anything else. I need to bite the bullet and get busy so I can do something fun!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

When I need a break from school work, I am knitting a shrug pattern from Lionbrand.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean, I did one with a horrible yarn but was so soft, seemed like it took forever. Finally got it done but then I ususally work on more then one thing so I don't get bored )


----------



## Lingdowey (Mar 1, 2012)

I am making a collection of coffee cup cozys to keep my hands busy!! My daughter-in-law is American and she thinks these will sell well in her workplace!!


----------



## psychick (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm knitting socks for myself, and slippers for myself and DH and attempting 2 at a time toe up socks. 
I want to knit a fine ply shawl, but cannot find the appropriate pattern as I like too many of them and I cannot knit them all!!!
Happy knitting


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Enjoying bunny knitting for g kids.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Although, I also have two pairs of socks, waiting to be completed, today, I'm beginning a pair of socks for my son's 50th birthday this coming June. I like this pattern very much; makes for a good-looking pair of socks for a man: http://blog.designedlykristi.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/DKGentleman.pdf

Sounds like your going to have fun, plus, get it done in a few hours.


----------



## nibbles511 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am currently knitting and crocheting these egg cosies for an Easter Fair on Monday - they are great fun.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

At present I am spinning a wool fleece from one of our own sheep and about to start knitting an Aran sweater for my little grandson in Australia and I have almost completed another vest using Possum/Merino yarn which is one of the few commercial knitting yarns that I actually buy from a yarn shop.
I knitted 24 adult hats in March and I sell these through a tourist gift shop. For these I always use my hand spun yarns.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm knitting the Benedikta sweater from Wanderlust/noro. On the neck, now. Then I will pick up the heavy sweater that I had hoped to get done for the winter, but didn't need it because there was no winter, and the second sock (also didn't need; same reason). Also actively working on a toddler dress from a Debbie Bliss book. Am working on that; it's good mindless knitting. And a bunch of stuff in time out, a shawl, a girl's dress, and a t-shirt. I think that's all.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


Lovely pattern though.


----------



## joandodd (Sep 20, 2011)

I AM KNITTING A MULTI COLORED JUMPER FOR MY GREATGRANDDAUGHTER 
AT THE MOMENT.
[email protected]


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Broken cable sweater...it's a neat pattern. I always have 2 projects going. An appointment today requires a 45 minute drive so I have permanent socks going in the car. I drive one way and my DH dives the other. That's how I get my sock stash used.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm knitting a Dr. Who scarf for myself. The original was 20 feet long, longest 26 feet long, shortest 15 feet long. I'll keep knitting and see just how long I want mine to be. Should definitely be a conversation piece when it's finished.


----------



## joandodd (Sep 20, 2011)

HAS ANY ONE GOT A PATTERN OF AN EAGLE AS I WANT TO KNIT IT ON A SWEATER FOR A FRIEND 
AS I LIKE EAGLES INDIANS AND WOLVES[ AND THOMAS THE TANKER ENGINE]IF ANY ONE WANTS THOMAS THE TANKER ENGINEI HAVE THE PATTERN
[email protected] .COM
PS
IF INTERESTED IN THOMAS THE TANKER ENGINE 
PLEASE.EMAIL ME

AS I HAD A LADY WHO WANTED THE PATTERN SHE EMAILED ME 
BUT DID,NT PUT HER EMAIL ADDRESS SO I COULD,NT SEND IT TO HER


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Last night before going to bed, I cast on 155 sts to start the body (all in one piece up to the armhole) of a toddler hooded jacket. Wanted something mindless to work on in the waiting room at the eye clinic while my Mum had a cataract op. All went well, got heaps done, did some more this afternoon while Mum slept in her armchair......and this evening I reached the point of dividing for the back and fronts. 
Well, guess what?? I'd done all that knitting not realising I had cast on 195 sts instead of 155..... :evil: :evil: 
So now I have just frogged the lot.....   
Better luck tomorrow? Oh well, it kept me occupied for the day!!
Back to the eye clinic tomorrow for the post op check, but I think I'll leave the knitting at home! :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm making a baby set for a young woman at work whose baby is due in July.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am frantically trying to finish my chick egg covers (for Cadbury eggs) & mini baskets to fill with jelly beans to adorn my Easter dinner table. Hope I get them all done in time! I'm always scurrying at the last minute. Not sure what to make next. I have only about a hundred projects in mind I want to start! LOL


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Two projects going, the Ashton Shawlette and Bernat's Mystery Afghan (really far behind on that one!).


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

finishing a black crocheted, big bag. shell design, just have to line it now, and put in zippered pockets.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> AtomicCupcake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> ...


Have just had a look at the sock pattern you like i do too,have put it on my favorites


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am building a "black devil angler fish" for my GS's third birthday. I am practicing short rows, and watching the fish come together. As long as I don't think and follow the pattern, I'm OK.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking for inspiration for an afghan either knit or crochet that I could do in two colors. Want to make it for my physical therapists daughter who is graduating high school this year and to do it in the school colors of the college she will be going to. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> Working on a "lapgan" in a double seed stitch done with Caron's Simply Soft winter white (which is really a pretty pale yellow). Almost done.


Isn't that winter white a lovely color? I use one strand of white and one strand of winter white for a double strand baby afghan pattern that I have and it turns out to be the softest buttery colored blanket. Everyone loves it.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just turned the heel on second sock for son been a bit of a nightmare because such dark yarn never again!!!! got some lovely light multi colours for next pair. A Cable sweater for my 1year old gt grandson.thinking about next pair of socks


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I got new yarn in the mail yesterday. Beautiful color, but weird yarn, two. Distinct strands all the way through. Can't find the needles to suit. Trying to make an Ashton for my niece but counting will be a nightmare! Tried separating strands but now it's beyond dainty and it makes my eyes cross looking at it.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a personal rule: Never have more than two projects to assemble or do finishing. Finished little pull over for 2 year old grand daughter yesterday. Pending: short sleeve vest type sweater for same child. Today I plan to start the raglan sleeve button up sweaters for the twin boys! Raglans are a bit easier to assemble and finish!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

The projects I am actively working on these days are....
-my first potato chip scarf-got the pattern here and love it, knit enough that it is starting to curl and using Monet verigated yarn that I love the colors
-a sideways knit scarf using all the pink colors from my stash and that is fun
-a very easy scarf that I keep in my car for knitting at breaks from work, car line, etc.
Will probably start something else on my needles in the next few days- a hat for DH that I had to frog twice already or the 2nd dish towel in a series of 3 I am making for us or a preemie hat or...


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

Working on more toeless flip-flop socks! quite the rage with teens and tweens! ;-)


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Working on AG doll clothes for Christmas presents for my 8 ggrands. Now have 3 WIP's. Looking good though.


----------



## judytesse (Dec 8, 2011)

I am making a pair of socks for my granddtr. Toe up, two at a time!


----------



## Laugh (Jan 3, 2012)

I am working on "The Sarum Tunic" #301 from Cabin Fever, doing great until the tip of the needle broke off! New needle, everything back in place, ready to go! Also making a pair of baby flip-flops and a blanket for my therapist for his baby, due soon.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm working on a curtain for a small window I have. It faces the neighbors and anyone in the other house would be able to see right into my house. I'm making it in varigated nylon yarn along with white yarn and making dragonflies on it. Also working on a lapghan in the Narrow Step pattern.
Just finished Easter baskets for my granddaughters.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm Working on the Wilshire shawl and the Wingspan. Also using up some leftover yarn on a generic shawl,(no pattern).


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm knitting a Norah Gaughan aran coat.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Working on a baby sweater, a pair of lace fingerless mittens, and a hand bag. Only work on them about two hrs. A day.


----------



## Venus3k3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Morning all. I'm currently working on a very plain and simple white double knit cardigan for my granddaughter. I like to decorate with lace and bows once i've done with projects. This one, I intend to put white lace and pink rosebuds along the border of the cardigan. When i'm finished with this (probably tomorrow) I want to make her a sweater with her name on it


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm knitting a Norah Gaughan aran coat.


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all, At the moment I am working on "Grace Chevron Leaf Shawl" This is my first attempt at lace, so far so good. I also have a vest in the round coming along nicely this is to use some of my stash colours, so some geometric designs in this one, sorry no pattern for the vest. The shawl is a Patons pattern.. I am not getting alot done at the moment as I have Pleurisy and don't feel real good ...Janine


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm currently working on a bookmark for my older daughter, just finished a hat for my son in law. I also have a sweater for me on the needles...but my big project of the moment is sewing, my younger daughter needs her costume for an event re-done, and then I have more sewing to do for some cushions. I already have other projects to knit and crochet (and tat, sew, quilt)I can start as soon as these are done.


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am working on a skirt for my daughter.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm crocheting a baby blanket for a new Great Nephew due in June.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I have combined two mitten patterns and am making a pair of mittens for a little 3 year old who is deaf but knows sign language. This mittens will let him push his little fingers out and do his 'talking' and slip them right back into the mitten without an adult helping him.



AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm working on a wedding wrap for my daughter and an entralac baby blanket. Just finished a poncho for my 2 year old granddaughter last night.


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

I am currently crocheting a Duchesse set wheel pattern and a luncheon set pansy pattern using up balls of cotton that have been lying around for years .


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Morning one and all, am currently working on a matinee jacket. fronts,sleeves and back completed and now joining all together for the yoke. Its a patons vintage pattern and knitted with james brett baby yarn. My mum made it for my son over 42 years ago. Don't know who it's for, but someone may like it one day!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I just finished a market bag and am deciding what to make next


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I am spinning my first 3 plied ( but not yet) yarn. I might dye it after that and if it turns out to be enough..I might use it to make a pair of socks..or I could make a shawl..but probably not enough yardage for that. I have several UFO ( knitting) sitting around , idle, cause spinning is so much fun. And the Lendrum spinning wheel is outstanding! Currently I have 2 bobbins of singles made, today I will make a 3rd bobbin. then it will be plied, either using a tensioned kate in the regular way , or Navaho plied..


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I just finished a cardigan for myself to match one I made for my niece. Also working on another twining sampler, and lots of baby doll clothes for the nieces.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Currently working on a teddy bear for an Easter gift. This is number three.


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

A pair of wool leggins for the newest GS, and an afghan which is a hexagon.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

Yet another ScuffaLuffalant and a premee blanket in navy as they want some dark ones


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


I agree with you that this would be a nice pattern for an adult/teen top. My 14 year old thought she would like it til we saw the sizing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Currently, a lace shorty jacket


----------



## DeniseDale (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. I am making a sweater with the Caron spa yarn and it is very difficult to work with. You need very sharp needles, but even then it splits.


----------



## jaysbfriend (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks to all the kper's who helped get me started I am working on a lovely placemat and coaster set(couldn't read the pattern) now I'm crocheting it and it is turning out very well thus far. just finished a set of dishcloths for a housewarming and several pairs of guntlets for my daughters class


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am working on the Wilshire shawlette, a lace scarf, potato chip scarf and just started a baby surprise jacket last night at my Knitting Guild meeting. Think that is going to be challenging.
Sue


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have almost completed an afghan called "Garden Patch Granny".


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have just sewn together the Noro cardi I had been making and also started a cowl but it takes a lot of my concentration, too much I think for the train. I might find pink yarn to make a beret for someone I know.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

Working on an afghan for a graduation gift -almost done -then will do another using the CURICUE COVERLET pattern-then a baby blanket- meanwhile working on the knitted nativity -


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I am making a very large shrug in purple. I made a brown one and really liked it so am making another. Making it in marble chunky.
Also lots of preemie baby outfits for charity - hats, mitts, boottees and jackets.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I am working on my second sock ever on dpn's...finally took the plunge! The first sock needs to be frogged as it spot on gauge-wise but doesn't fit me. I am also working on the back of a sweater jacket, Mari Designs Oregon sweater in valley yarns Berkshire tweed. My daughter just gave me an order for a couple of new baby hats/booties for expectant co workers and they will be nice fill in jobs. It seems there is never NOTHING to knit.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Good morning , interesting question. I can't believe it but I am working on an Ashton shawl. I decided to use a sock yarn I had to try to learn this. I'm already sorry as I'm ready to start chart three and have decided I should have used a plain gorgeous yarn for all this work. Deborah Norville Sock yarn and it splits badly. First time with charts but I'm trying. Good luck every one !


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I am working on 2 pairs of socks, a sweater for my daughter, and a cowl (part of a KAL)...Oh my goodness, I better get moving.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

So many talented people--I am about to finish a shrug for my daughter( 80% cotton and 20% wool) amd also have a prayer shawl going in the same yarn, but a different color.
I find it helps to have 2 projests going on different size needles to keep my hands from getting too tired.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

I am in the process of making a "no tie" baby bib out of Cottonease. It is a really neat project for baby; no strings to tie--just a 2x2 ribbing to slip over head, then cast off half the stitches and knit the rest however you like for the bib part. Quick knit, too!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I started a scarf this morning for my husband, working on an afghan for my SIL that he requested, a scarf for my daughter, fingerless mits for my GD. I do believe thats it for now. Finished my spring cleaning Mon, thank goodness thats done, so I figured I can take some time for me. Everyone have a blessed Easter and enjoy being with the family and friends.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi all. I'm making another crocodile bag in light aqua blue for my daughter. It's bigger than the last one because she wants to carry shoes and things in it. I'm also making angel pockets for my charity knitting group. They knit up quick and don't need a lot of yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am working on finishing an Angry Bird hat for my son and also a Wingspan Scarf.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just working on a baby sweater for my granddaughter, for easter.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just finished a pair of slippers for a friends Mom. Need to look up how to do the stretchy rib bind-off so I can get them finished today (her 91st birthday party is Sunday). 

Last night, I started a very simple garter stitch scarf kit I bought at Stitches last year. I'm determined to have it done before I go to Stitches later this month. The yarn for the scarf is a beautiful silk and merino blend and is hand dyed to match the included hand dyed silk scarf which was in the kit. You basically knit a long rectangle with "buttonholes every so many rows. Then you thread the scarf though the holes. There are several neat ways to wear it. One of the cutest is to use the scarf to gather it all up and then tie the scarf in a soft bow. This pulls it all in around your neck. 

I have two other Spectra scarves on the needles plus a couple of summer sweaters I started late last summer and set aside during the winter. Need to get back to the sweaters before another summer passes me by.


----------



## Harry's Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Working on the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL. I feel so behind with this project as I still have squares to complete, and it should be put together and the side borders done at this point. Also working on chart 1 of the Alexandra shawl. My first chart and lace project....loving this one. Probably why I'm behind with the afghan KAL!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

ompuff said:


> AtomicCupcake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> ...


Thanks, I was trying to figure out how to say I have more than one going.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> I'm knitting a Dr. Who scarf for myself. The original was 20 feet long, longest 26 feet long, shortest 15 feet long. I'll keep knitting and see just how long I want mine to be. Should definitely be a conversation piece when it's finished.


I almost fell out when I read your post!! My son sent me the pattern 2 days ago, said Mom for Christmas???? Now I have to find the correct yarns to use... he wants the original of course 14 ft long?? UNREAL!! Thanks so much for sharing!! Let me know your progress, I'll let you know when I get all the yarns and get started on his


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am working on 2 knitted scarves and one crochet!


----------



## Dennis Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

heather.kearins said:


> At present I am spinning a wool fleece from one of our own sheep and about to start knitting an Aran sweater for my little grandson in Australia and I have almost completed another vest using Possum/Merino yarn which is one of the few commercial knitting yarns that I actually buy from a yarn shop.
> I knitted 24 adult hats in March and I sell these through a tourist gift shop. For these I always use my hand spun yarns.


That Giant Angora rabbit looks ready for the barber. What would you be making from it's fur?

My first project was a loom knit hat with a loop sticking out from a missed stitch.

Now I am loom knitting a mat for under my laptop, 2 yarns, blue and white, stockinette.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

I am knitting my own version of the Beekeepers Quilt, a jacket for my Great niece, it is a bobble pattern all over and a happy jumper for her mum, and, and...........


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Knitting on hold until I reorganize my yarn,etc.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

DeniseDale said:


> I agree. I am making a sweater with the Caron spa yarn and it is very difficult to work with. You need very sharp needles, but even then it splits.


Any suggestion for a replacement yarn for spa?


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm switching back and forth between a sock ,and a crochet beaded bag that I'm making for my GD. Finish one bag last night so I'll probably get them both lined sometime today.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Laughed so hard on this one, I snorted. I do that too...never use the clock as bedtime, but inability to knit a row without frogging is my signal. Thanks for sharing this. Started my day with a good laugh


Rosy B said:


> I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to finish my 'windmill' bag made of recycled sari cotton & silk.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm still working on mother's sweater and my April Swap


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a great question... right now I have an Alexandria (KAL) slow progress but at least it is progress not frogging :wink: 
I am making a set of coasters using the Teeny-Weeny Garter Stitch coaster pattern... going to make a larger round cloth to complete a set..it's a gift for a friend that has recently moved... hope to get it finished soon the coasters knit up very quickly, haven't made the larger cloth as yet. I attempted to make some Easter chicks or bunnies, as I said "attempted" :lol: maybe next year?? ;-)


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Ava Elongated Scarf from knitting pattern central. in charcoal grey alpaca. It's my piece I pick up when I am not making something with a deadline.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

working on a bunny for a baby


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Making a afghan for our son who lives in Illinois and it is a pattern out of a January 1998 Knitting Digest. Hope to finish it up this weekend as I am a slow knitter.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I just can't seem to do one at a time. 
I'm finishing up a pair of socks, have a Chubby Chick almost done, still finishing the edging on a baby blanket, and have a poncho in progress. I can say I never get bored.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Again I am impressed with so many folks with the discipline to keep wips in control.

I finished 4 wips in the past two weeks. Yea for me.

Frogged another that I hated hated hated.

Current projects:

teddy bear - needs only to be sewn up and stuffed
handbag - needs only to have last seam done
winter muff - needs two rows and a bind off
doll shrug - needs a last measurement for size and bind off
doll dress
wrap that needs seaming

started kimono for GD last night


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I'm going to finish my 'windmill' bag made of recycled sari cotton & silk.


I bet this is coming out gorgeous - I made one - love the pattern but had a mistake in the yarn.

Please post a picture if you can when done.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

knitting animal blankets for my charity.....Last Hope Animal Rescue


----------



## purlsofwisdom (Mar 20, 2012)

right now i am working on another scarf in denim blue. it has progressed well; will be finished by tomorrow. can't resist myself from not casting on the next project though - a half baby blanket in cartridge belt rib stitch, one of my evergreen and favourite stitch.

i have also made a special trip to the city centre, went into waterstone's and need i say, straight to the crafts section. 
collected a handful of books and sat down to browse through them. took mental note of some of the new-to-me stitch patterns and possible future projects. pretty chuffed with my new discoveries and am now back to knitting project in hand while watching TV. 

BTW, i am off for spring break for 2 weeks!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Started a "kimono" pattern from Caron and put away to make a counted cross stitched piece that's a gift. That's done so the kimono is out of the closet again. Next hope to try a lacy shawl or scarf pattern!


----------



## sandie1 (Sep 8, 2011)

2 pairs of baby socks and 2 sweaters that need button bands


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Always have a pair of socks in progress. Just finished a sweater for my son. He said he wanted it long enough to tuck into his snowboard pants (not after all that work am I going to let him be that hard on it)! Have been making lots of frilly scarves and crocheted towel toppers to sell to people in my apt. complex.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just finished a shawl, looking for the next project.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am knitting an Aran cardi for my DIL and have just finished one for my granddaughter and one each for 2 grandsons.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a pair (#7) of socks going for my take anywhere project and the Faery Ring by Mary Scott Huff for the house only project. Doing the Sweater using Knit Picks City Tweed in Brocade and the socks just keep rolling - I make whatever color I happen to grab out of the drawer ;-)


----------



## Niki1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Working on the Afternoon Tea Shawl --- easy pattern and a pretty one, too.


----------



## tinaladd2003 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am working on a handbag to be felted. I saw on here where someone had added some fancy yarn to theirs and I am going to try and find it again and try to that to my handbad. My poor needles never get a break.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

My carry-around project is chemo caps & my stay-at-home project is tackling knitting socks.


----------



## GaleM (Dec 29, 2011)

currently have the Ashton Shawl, the Rose Trellis Vest, a pair of fingerless mitts and a scarf on the needles. The mitts & the scarf aren't getting much attention right now.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

working on a blue and gold Mich. baby blanket and sewing 35 back packs for the church.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beach cover ups.
http://www.stitchnationyarn.com/Patterns/south-beach-cover-up.html

Fun and fast!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Finished Alexandra last night - will block it today, then wind three different yarns I have in hopes of deciding which to use for Wilshire.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like others mentioned, have been a bit stuck. Recently finished a miter square sweater for GB that I designed, size 2-3 and 2 market bags out of Bernat handicraft cotton. Not really liking that cotton-too coarse. Loved the baby vest picture posted on KP by Knitscribble the other day and reversed engineered it for the pattern. Am doing it in a cotton for rough wear on the playground. Very Springtime colors.


----------



## leelmore (Jul 1, 2011)

Have three projects going which is normal for me. A prayer shawl which is more than 2/3 done for a local ministry, a circle vest, and coasters out of left over cotton yarn.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I am working on an Alan Dart pattern of an orange tabby cat for my 93 year old mum. To get the tabby effect you have to cut 2 colours of yarn into 50cm lengths and then knot them together. Of course, the knots rarely land at the right spot so I have been doing a lot of re-knotting. I have to keep reminding myself how much I love my mum to keep going. She loves cats but cannot have one in her nursing home so this will give her something to cuddle.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I am currently working off/on Pinwheel afghan, but also knitting a little girls pinafore type ruffled dress ..I just finished a ruffled skirt and top with bunnies knitted in the design for our great grandaughter . Because the afghan goes slowly I like to knit something that works up pretty fast for satisfaction as to not get bored..I also do knitted dishcloths..


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm working on a lacey mock cable dishcloth which I've ripped three times and am just getting the pattern right. I'm about to start my first lacey shawl and have just given up on a summer scarf. I've decided I don't like it, will never wear it and will rip it, busy another ball of the same stuff cos there's now a pattern out to use that wool for a shawl. Also need to finish a lightweight scarf for my MIL's birthday which was yesterday. oh dear! I wasn't like this before I joined the Forum. I did one thing at a time because I didn't know any better. Now I'm learning so much I want to try everything! lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I'm going to finish my 'windmill' bag made of recycled sari cotton & silk.


Wow, had the exact same thought the other day when looking at the bag pattern. I have some sari silk and was thinking about using it with another yarn as am not liking this sari silk at all--too rough, no give to it. Where did you get your yarn? I know not all the sari silk is the same quality.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi from England. My current project "The Holden Shawlette - Mindy Wilkes". Quite a challenge. Just about to start the lacy part. 
Also a "snug fitting" waistcoat I am making for me, in an assortment of Rowan oddments + Filatura Di Crosa (could be Italian yarn) + 2 x 50g balls of Monte Cristo yarn in cream is about complete. Have added additional front panel in the cream to adjust the fitting.
Unfinished garment stask is going down at last.
JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'M GOING TO TRY A TEDDYBEAR. I JUST FINISHED A POTATOE CHIP SCARF. I WANT TO SEE IF I CN MAKE A CUTE TEDDYBEAR.I'M GOING TO GET MY NEEDLES CLICKING TODAY. HAPPY KNITTING ALL.SAndi67


----------



## Lydia (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm working on chemo hat for my local cancer center. Karmanos


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I am working on this fun little scarf which is available on Ravelry. It is called Barb's Koigu Ruffle. I am using a variegated yarn in turquoise and green shade. I only a few rows to go. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barbs-koigu-ruffle


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

A swirl, a tank top, pair of socks( first ones done 2 at a time), a shawl,a vest,a summer sweater,an afghan, finish the gague swatch for another cotton summer top. On my cross stich frame is a pillow top of Chinese Phoenix for my daughter and sil for their bed for Christmas ( I find cross stitch takes a while to do)and I have another in the wings for my son and dil for their bed. And in my grab bag ( for long car rides....that my DH is so fond of..is my crochet bathing suit cover up. That's it.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been knitting a rugs for our "Rugs with Love" which is a pretty big charity effort we do in the winter months. BUT the wool is horrible - I have knitted 12 10" squares. Sewn them together and although the design looks good - it's two shades of blue I have decided to bite the bullet and give it to the dog for his winter rug and THROW the rest of the wool away. I have never done that before but it is the most horrible stuff I've ever knitted. What posessed me? Life is too short to make another 16 squares I've decided. I think I'll sleep well tonight.

And to reward myself will start on a yellow and brown rug tomorrow.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer the color is called potion which is a green with silver flecks for a scarf. I am doing a small feather fan pattern just forty stitches and size 5 needles which is as small as my hands will do these days. I also have a blanket going, I purchased some Noro on the internet that went from a dark pink to white, the sweater looked like a candy cane, so I doubled the yarn and am making a seed stitch afghan that by doubling the yarn makes a lovely pink.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

Right now I have three projects going, a baby sweater, a crochet purse for myself and I potato ship scarf using Spa but the yarn keeps splitting. Have to keep watching it as I go and its slowing me down.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi there,
Well, can sit down and knit today. Weather is crazy. Heatwave one week, freezing cold today with snow only a few miles away. So good reason not to continue the Spring cleaning.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Another pair of socks, lol. But also have WIP.....mittens, scarf and poncho.

I started a little practice piece for Emma Grace (youngest GD, 4yo) and I will help her knit a row each time she visits until we see if she catches the bug. My older GD (13yo) likes to get handknit gifts, but isn't interested in doing it herself, but you never know......when she gets older, maybe.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting chemo caps/hats for two friends battling breast cancer. Also, starting another pair of socks, and in the process of planning/designing a simple summer sweater to wear with one of my skirts.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Working on a bolero with a scarf insert. As I don't have a lot of time to knit (boo, hoo), I'm finally getting to the shoulders. It is knit in one piece which is a first for me. So hoping it fits well and looks nice if not.... boo, hoo....... rip!


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

Im knitting dishcloths and face washer for family
a scull beanie for GS and have started a scarf for DIL


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Well its christmas stockings and maybe start barbie doll victorian dress, crochet. I will enter this in fair, along with a work in progress of a special afghan.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I have 3 things on the go, 2 tank tops in different coloured stripes for 2 little brothers and a bolero for my little great neice, the tank tops are almost finished all I have to do is sew them up, I have a front and the sleeves to do on the bolero xx


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks - what an awesome topic!!! It's so interesting to see what everyone else is working on and also great to know that you aren't the only one with a few WIP's. 

Presently working on a breast cancer afghan called Hope, a few heart bookmarks for gifts, a scrap afghan and a few dishcloths.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got a pair of socks on the needles that I take with me (and the socks are for me) and an afghan at home that I'm working on for my new DIL. The socks are a pale lime green/white/grey and I'm doing a pretty much plain sock but will add a white lace turn-over cuff. Haven't decided on the lace pattern yet. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Just finished this little cardigan, I got it from Ravelry site.
It is called bella rebekah caridigan and when you buy it you get links to her web site, and step by step video instructions absolutely awesome!!! I will be buying more of her designs, I'm really pleased with it. I have just placed the buttons on for the benefit of the photograph I just have to sew them on and it's done.
I'm in two minds about putting a little flower or butterfly some where on the front to add a splash of colour what do you think ?


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am working on a tunic for my daughter, a chicago bears afghan for my son and barbie cloths for my grand kids.


----------



## Knotty Nora (Jan 27, 2012)

Currently working on man's v neck pullover...nearly finished. Got yarn ready for man's aran sweater and an Aran waistcoat/sleeveless jacket/body warmer for myself. I don't know what it's called I just like it.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am currently working on a summer cardigan for myself which I think is the first sweater that I have ever made for myself although I have made dozens for others over the years. Also working on a shawl and dishtowels and cloths.
Have a happy day.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Have a few things on the go, dishcloths, premmie beanies for charity and a single bed blanket for my niece.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Socks and "playing" with the cirlieque coverlet pattern with leftover sock yarn.


----------



## talltilly (Apr 1, 2012)

Working on a baby cap and bootie set with tiny yarn. It's taking forever. The next new baby gets a thicker cap!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would leave it as is, its gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## B.F.MUM (Apr 2, 2012)

I am making blankets, which my knitting group send out to Romania and teddy bears, which go to 'kids in crisis'. When I am making these things i love to picture the children when they receive them.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern for the Cirlieque coverlet?


----------



## tritzia (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you nanyberfa.


----------



## NancyBanios (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm making a baby blanket, not sure who's getting it just want to be ahead! Also I'm making 5 football afghan's for Xmas and I'm still making the ruffled scarves! Great fun!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

working on a summer handbag out of cotton yarn


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I am still making baby things for 2 babys due in June and July. Right now working on a basketweave baby blanket from Lionbrand callled Simply Perfect Baby Set. Not know what the baby is until it is born I am making in neutral colors. Then when we know I will make a sweater or something for the fall. The other baby is a boy and due in July so I am going to make a blanket and a outfit for the fall. So still busy with baby things now that I have made my new GS his things for now anyway. Then hopefully will be able to start Christmas gifts. Phew...I am making myself tired just thinking about what I have to do yet!!!!  :roll:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


OHHH I love this. I could see my GD in it. Besides the yarn splitting is it a faily easy pattern. I noticed in the pattern it says that the yolk is knitted first from the bottom. Is it easy to do? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Working on a pair of knit socks and a crochet doily that's almost finished. I have so many projects that I want to get started but I don't think I will live long enough to get them all done.lol
Janice in MA :lol:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful! Charities are great to help!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> I'm currently looking for inspiration! My needles are at a standstill and I am completely stumped as to what to knit next lol
> 
> xx


You could make soem dishcloths for Christmas and get a ahead stqrt on your Christmas knitting and laugh at all of us who are all stressing to get those gifts finished at the last minute. :lol:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

m. jean said:


> Where can I find the pattern for the Cirlieque coverlet?


I smiled and paid the $7.00 on line. Everyone needs to make a living and that includes designers. It is much easier than it looks...if you can do short rows, you can do this pattern.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am currently working on a pair of socks and starting another summer top. Put the finishing touch on a top just completed.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Summer tops x 2; one in teal, one in purple, for my daughters who live 1100 miles apart. They hated "matching" when they were little, now they love it - especially since they don't see each other very often.

I am using Vicki Howell "Love", a bamboo / silk which is SO soft and silky. Too bad it is discontinued . I am using a free pattern from Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glengarry-and-yorkshire-2010

It is easy and quick, as most of it is ribbing.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

currently working on a granny square afghan for my college age daughter...have also been knitting dishcloths.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Working on a hanging dishtowel and then a matching dish cloth. Finally something for myself!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'm currently working on a second 'Hudson Bay' blanket, for a baby boy , due soon. The first HB blanket I did was admired and another requested.As always, I've knitted a matching sweater for a teddy bear. I find the bears don't outgrow THEIR sweaters, as babies tend to do!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I just started last night on the first of two pairs of fingerless glove for a girlfriend. She lives in florida, where you can't buy gloves and stuff, and has medical issues that interfere with her circulation and make her hands feel cold all the time. I had made her a pair for Christmas, and she loves them and wanted 2 more so she has a pair for the car, a pair for her desk, and a pair in the kitchen. I make them from acrylic yarn, leftovers from other projects, and they can be tossed in the washer and dryer.


----------



## Mamielu (Jan 24, 2011)

I currently have 2 projects. one is making wash/dish cloths for family and the other is making Angels for Hope. I hope to tackle socks in the near future.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Working on preemie t-shirt, socks, and hat for charity.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm just starting a "chevron" dishcloth. I recently finished a "Praying Hands" dishcloth.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm working on a top down raglan cardi in Simply Soft -red for myself.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

I am working on a double knit baby blanket and a prayer shawl


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I am making the foUr seasons vine lace vest a free pattern from classic elite yarn. I think it would be good year round b/c I am using a wool cotton blend.


----------



## kia123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, up to today I was working on my first dpn socks. But while doing the gusset, I messed up and since I had already made a few mistakes along the way, I just ripped the whole shebang out and will start over. But not today. I think I will do a dishcloth and calm down. LOL


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im working on a crochet jacket from drop designs. I had finished 10 rows and realized I didnt do the 5 dc for the front band and had to start over. It seemed a little big so I was ok with that. Now am back on track and thought I would check the fit, and of course now it seems to small!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

First WIP is a pair of socks for my GS, then there is the washcloth that travels with me while I catsit for a friend. But, my largest project is the magic ball that I'm putting together with scrap acrylic to make a trial sweater so I have some experience with the pattern before I make the "real" sweater with wool.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im working on a crochet jacket from drop designs. I had finished 10 rows and realized I didnt do the 5 dc for the front band and had to start over. It seemed a little big so I was ok with that. Now am back on track and thought I would check the fit, and of course now it seems to small!


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

Working to deplete my stash by making baby blankets. My daughter and several of her friends are expecting babies this fall and any leftovers will go to the mom's mentoring program at our chuch.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Sox, sox, and more sox to be finished by Easter! They go into the grandkids baskets.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I'm close to finishing a fine lace scarf, sorting out a mistake in a lacy cardi and unpacking my latest package from Deramores - 10 balls of Paton's Smoothie to make a longline cardi fro my daughter.
Perfect Day!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got 2 hats, 2 scarves, 4 dishcloths and my first sweater on the needles.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Two afghans, dog sweater, Barbie and AMG Doll clothes.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I have 2 pair of socks on the go, a child's cardigan, an afgan and I just ripped out a shawl. I like having several projects on the go because I get bored of one and some projects are easy to take along while I travel while others are strictly for home.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

too many to count


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Working on a reversible hand towel and weaving in ends of a reversible dish towel.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I just can't seem to do one at a time.
> I'm finishing up a pair of socks, have a Chubby Chick almost done, still finishing the edging on a baby blanket, and have a poncho in progress. I can say I never get bored.


I'm just like you in this respect MrsO. Making baby booties, a cabled capelet, a bear claw throw, a hooded scarf, a purple hat and a Mr. Spock--"Be warm and live long" hat. Whatever is hitting up against a deadline (growing baby or birthday) or whatever I'm in the mood for, that's what I work on. But I also keep finding new ideas that I'm itching to start. Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I havw 4 pair of socks on the needles now. I just jump from sock to sock depending on my mood.
I do have to finish a chemo cap before my hubby visits his oncologist next week. The group I have done are worsted weight so I doubt they will get out of the basket until next fall.


----------



## knitter61 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a baby blanket on needles, a shawl on another and just finished my couch throw. I'm looking for my next project which might be another shawl with a different pattern. The first one is for mom's 87 birthday.


----------



## jbm1630 (Jul 8, 2011)

Down in Florida on vacation for a month. Brought two projects with me, and my wife brought three. I'm working on a simple crochet tote for my knitting supplies when I travel, and a top down cable funnel cowel sweater for my wife. It's a free pattern from knitty.com called "Joanie". Here is the link: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTjoanie.php 
If it doesn't work, just go to knitty.com and type Joanie in the search. Good luck with your project and have a great day.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


Marilyn, It's one of my favorite yarns. Yes it does split but I got use to it!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've got a baby blanket, full size afghan, dishcloths, and baby bib going. Want to start Skywalker shawl but am having trouble deciding on a yarn.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

In the home stretch of the second sock of a pair for my husband, halfway through two lacy scarves--one for an April birthday, the other for a charity auction in early May. With no deadline: a Multnomah shawl for myself. I'm about 2/3 of the way through the garter-stitch increases, eager to get to the lace border.


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I just started an open weave crochet shawl. Have been busy getting entries ready for our Senior Games. I am submitting 2 jewelry projects, 2 knit and 1 crochet. If the shawl goes well, will probably enter it also.
Of course, I have several projects waiting in the wings.
I want to experiment with broomstick lace and hairpin lace next.


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I am one of the frustrated ones trying to finish the Bernat Mystery Knit Along Afghan. I have done one of theirs before but this one is not coming out as I would have liked.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Socks atm. A long time ago, I bought somewhere between 20 - 30 skeins of hand dyed sock yarn, single skeins. Not sure if I had a project in mind or if I just lost my mind because the colors were so pretty. So, I'm making as many pairs of Frankensocks as I can out of them. 

Also thinking about conquering my fear of charts by doing one of Dee's fantastic shawls.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Is anyone else impressed with the diversity and creativity of our Knitting Paradise Community?? Or with the generosity and spirit of giving, sharing, donating and helping the folks here just seem to exemplify??? I'm proud to be among y'all!
I just finished my 104th hat and bootie set (phew!) for the Easter donation to Children's Hospital. My friend has a charitable organization "The Real Easter Bunny" and they provide Easter baskets to all children who are in the hospital for Easter, and for their siblings (realizing that families in crisis rarely have time to celebrate holidays); she is so thoughtful~an amazing woman!. She had been able to fill baskets with bubbles, crayons and other non-edibles for the older kids, but had difficulty filling the premie and infants, so had asked me if I could help out. I really didn't realize how many babies she was talking about when she asked, but we made it!
Anyway, I know from reading your posts that there are many amazing people here and I wanted to commend you all on the grace and spirit shared here.
I'm also working on the Bernat CAL (I'm woefully behind, a hat for my daughter, some starfish coasters for the Bunko Bunch I play with, and a scarf for my son. A bit ADD, but aren't most of us? Lynn


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I started another sock last night with a self patterning yarn that I haven't used before. So far it looks like a Icelandic pattern with shades of black and white. Yarn is a Sassy Stripes by Moda Dea called Storm.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning to you all, I am working on the Tulip Bud Dishcloth in yellow, Bernat Cotton. Have plans to knit this same pattern in lavender too. Going to place one in each of the Easter Baskets. Sooo that means I have to knit 8 total. Get er done!!!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well
My ALexandra shawl, Moses Basket, preemie gown set,and reupolstering my rocker (fabric, might be easier to crochet a cover).

Linda


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I agress with that afghan. I think when a KAL is done that it should be with a correct guage listed for each block. I still have 4 blocks to redo because they ended up way to large.


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

Working on a boys "blankie" for the Prayer Shawl group at my church. Also, working on a lace shawl for second daughter. Next will be two afgans; one for a GD who graduates from college in June, second for my son who is being married in May to his college sweet heart. Both of the afgans will be finished after their events.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jane Slicer-Smith fan, bell jacket. Really cool - lots of cables, a fan with bobbles and a bell going up the body of the jacket. A gift for my sister-in-law. There is a great example on Ravelry.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I am knitting on the final clue of the Bernat Mystery afghan, a cowl, a pair of socks, and I am also working on a crochet bag. I like to switch off my projects so I don't get bored with one thing.


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am working on a pair of socks and pasy doily.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

jbm1630 said:


> Down in Florida on vacation for a month. Brought two projects with me, and my wife brought three. I'm working on a simple crochet tote for my knitting supplies when I travel, and a top down cable funnel cowel sweater for my wife. It's a free pattern from knitty.com called "Joanie". Here is the link: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw11/PATTjoanie.php
> If it doesn't work, just go to knitty.com and type Joanie in the search. Good luck with your project and have a great day.


What a great sweater! I've yet to make one for myself; this is gonna be it! Thank you!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Socks atm. A long time ago, I bought somewhere between 20 - 30 skeins of hand dyed sock yarn, single skeins. Not sure if I had a project in mind or if I just lost my mind because the colors were so pretty. So, I'm making as many pairs of Frankensocks as I can out of them.
> 
> Also thinking about conquering my fear of charts by doing one of Dee's fantastic shawls.


The book, Sock Yarn One-Skein Wonders, is great for other ideas for sock yarn (not that I think you can ever have too many handknit socks). I've made baby sweaters, scarves, shawls, fingerless gloves.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Socks atm. A long time ago, I bought somewhere between 20 - 30 skeins of hand dyed sock yarn, single skeins. Not sure if I had a project in mind or if I just lost my mind because the colors were so pretty. So, I'm making as many pairs of Frankensocks as I can out of them.
> 
> Also thinking about conquering my fear of charts by doing one of Dee's fantastic shawls.


What are Frankensocks? Never heard of 'em! OK, I looked and found them. Nice! Show us some photos of yours!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I am currently working on Lacy knitted dishcloths amoung knitting more GATOR scarf. Thought I would try out this pattern since I have a surplus of Peaches and Cream cotton varigated yarn. I think this pattern is very attactive and makes a good looking dishcloth, instead of the square ones, I've made so many of, in the past.
Recently I was the caregiver of two ophan baby squirrels which were found in the reason acquired camper we purchased. They were nesting in the skylight of the lavatory which were discovered by my son. Rest asure they are now in the hands of the Back to Wildlife santuary in professional caregivers. I kind of miss these two baby male critters...but relieved to have them off my hands.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


<sigh> I am frogging a 10" long 400 stitch project because the edges are curling & I am not happy with it at all. I should have followed my instincts right from the start & made a garter stitch border :-(


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


That really is a cute pattern. You're right, that would make a nice adult top. Wish I was smart enough to convert it for you.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I was planning on making the "no calorie chocolate bunny" and I couldn't get it started on the dp needles. 

I have too many other things that need to get done to be ready for Easter at our house, so that project will have to wait.

Carol Ann


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm working on a baby blanket for a baby girl due in May. I've also got a pair of gloves on another pair needles and a Kindle cover for a July birthday gift. No enough hours in the day.


----------



## Sheysd1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have WAY to many things going! I always tell myself, "Self, no more new projects until you finish something you have already started". But that doesn't seem to be working.

I have on hooks, a shawl that I actually just started, A Potato Chip scarf in Caron Simply Soft, three baby afghans, two in white and very pretty. The third is a Granny Square pattern that I am in the process of attaching the squares together. And, One adult size, "Never Ending" Granny square throw that just needs a nice border added to it.

On needles I have another shawl called simply "Textured shawl" from the winter 2011 issue of Knitsimple magazine, a scarf called "Strangled Vine Lace" whichI am making up in a wool mohair, very fun. And last but not least, a very warm, adult sized cabled afghan made up of 9 squares then pieced together. 

Whew! I think thats everything but their may be other UFO's hiding still.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Three things. An afghan for my daughter, a baby boy vest out of "I Love This Cotton" yarn, and a warm rectangular shawl for me out of a chunky wool and alpaca blend yarn. So far so good on all projects.


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

I am working on a lace lap robe for my ex-mother-in-laws 92nd birthday. I love her to pieces.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi AtomicCupcake. Never thought I say that! I'm finishing up a reversible wool shawl. It's made on the diagonal, a basket weave pattern. Really lovely. Will send a photo to all. Bonnie


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am between projects so working on leprosy bandages for the D.O.V.E. mission to Vietnam. I bought myself a baby doll some weeks ago and am thinking of some outfits for her. She is the size of a 3 month old baby so there sre lots of cute things to choose from. All my real babies are too far away and I rarely get an acknowledgement for the things I send so now I knit for my doll babies. Boo Hoo Poor Pitiful Me. LOL Edith M


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am working on a cable/seed stitch wedding afghan and two bags for bday gifts. Have a long way to go on the afghan, thankfully the wedding is not until the middle of Nov.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I would rather be knitting but occasionally have to clean. Since I needed a "duster" cover and did not want to pay the prices out in the market I just finished my own. Now, maybe if I finish the tab-front sweater the Easter basket for my niece the afghan blanket for my mother.....well maybe I will get to my cleaning and use my duster.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my! You all make me feel like a lazy knitter! Right now, I'm knitting on ONE project :O) It's a pale pink baby afghan for some soon to be Luke Air Force Base mom. The yarn has tiny specks of yellow/lavender and darker pink.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Carmel Rachels said:


> I am currently working on Lacy knitted dishcloths amoung knitting more GATOR scarf. Thought I would try out this pattern since I have a surplus of Peaches and Cream cotton varigated yarn. I think this pattern is very attactive and makes a good looking dishcloth, instead of the square ones, I've made so many of, in the past.
> Recently I was the caregiver of two ophan baby squirrels which were found in the reason acquired camper we purchased. They were nesting in the skylight of the lavatory which were discovered by my son. Rest asure they are now in the hands of the Back to Wildlife santuary in professional caregivers. I kind of miss these two baby male critters...but relieved to have them off my hands.


Aw, they're so cute! The squirrels that is. But actually, I'm writing to inquire about the beautiful dish cloths. Are they knitted or crocheted? I only know how to do the former. If they're knitted, could you share the pattern? I agree, they're much more interesting than squares! Oh, nevermind. I found them on the free knitting patterns. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## gailrn.. (Sep 11, 2011)

just finished a couple of yarmulkes for my jewish friends, just steamed the wool shape over somemixing bowls, much cheaper than buying them


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been working on UFOs, and am currently working on the Knitter's Duo from "Knitted Gifts" by Ann Budd. Not too far from being done, and then I'll take it to my LYS to display for a few months. Like to do that to help them sell more books and yarn.

Sharon


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Socks. Seems like these days it's always socks. One more pair after the pair I'm working on now then all my sock requests have been made. Then, no more socks for awhile. I'm sick of socks right now!!!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Right now I'm doing the Simple Raglan Cardi from the Lion Brand KAL. I've added cables and am making it longer than the pattern, so I have to pay attention to it! I've set aside the Mystery Flight KAL project-- turns out it's a really odd looking hat which I'll never wear, so I'm not in a hurry to finish it! (I'd never done KALs before, so I got carried away!)


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

gailrn.. said:


> just finished a couple of yarmulkes for my jewish friends, just steamed the wool shape over somemixing bowls, much cheaper than buying them


Nice gift! Always appreciated. I don't know how to crochet yet, but recently did a search and found nice knitted ones. The one I made for myself with some sparkly yarn always gets compliments!


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Working on Morehouse 'Barbizon Jacket'. Done the garter stitch border and about 3 inches of the body.... 200 stockinette stitches that keep rolling so that I cannot even see what it looks like. Only able to do 4 rows yesterday...very boring. Need to find a lacy dishcloth pattern to work on when I get bored of the st st.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i am working on shawl for friends new grandaughter due next month just started the edging also hoodie for my grandaughter


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

A pair of sox for a friend's friend, chemo caps, baby sweater for church project, just bought a scarf in the box, and plan to start the February Lady sweater for myself.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Currently on needles...yarn in bowl...1/10 started...a lime green short cape with scallops and a neck tie..to wear for daily wear or cool evenings over sleeveless clothes...really easy all garter stitches ...a lil challenging with darts to sew up after completed before adding neck tie band.
Hound me are felted clogs for hubby and I, a very needed clothes pin bag...3 half pairs of socks...
So much to do ..all that I love...only one me? lol

I have 4 wedding shawls on my "to do" list as well as a dozen other gifts to start, do and finish lol..


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Qacking Aspen Shawl, Cable headbands for the ladies that work with my Daughter.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I just finished a tea cosy for my sister with mug cosies to go with it , also working on a cardi for myself and then will start my shrug .


----------



## sharonfrattini (Feb 9, 2012)

Working on the Pretty in Pink Tank Top. I think it's really going to be quite cute.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

I am trying my hand at an easy lace shawl for my daughters wedding. I am glad the wedding is not until Oct. I may rip it out a few times before then!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

For about the fifth time, I just started a sweater, for a 3 yr, GD.
I have tried it in nearly that many yarns, too! I think this one may finally get the results needed. :^)


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

A sweater, a vest and a scarf. The back of the sweater is complete, the vest is done side to side and I am know on the leftvside and the scarf is a diagonal pappern. And I have tons of yarn and many project in my head.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm making a blue blanket for a baby shower later this month. Simple pattern. I'm also working on a baptismal gown for my "Hope To Be A Grandma Chest" but I got tired of the the pattern repeats (beautiful as they are) and decided I needed a break. Also make a hat every few days to donate .


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Finished and sent my scarf swap. Yesterday finished a pair of house socks. So that's two off the hook or is that three? Now I am going to back track and finish a sweater that just needs the sleeves set.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I am working on baby sweater and afghans for upcoming (April 30) Great Grandbaby.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

having my coffee, checking out the site, one of my favorite ways to start my day when I have the time. I am currently working on #2 & #3 project for Christmas and one birthday gift I Just finished an afghan for my oldest granddaughter & her husband. I am currently making a skull beanie for my grandson who is in the army.......and I am cross-stitching a santa claus face on a sweatshirt for my great grandson who will be one year old in August. I made the same santa face on a sweatshirt for his mom 25 years ago!! I am going to include in the gift a picture of her at 2 wearing her sweatshirt I made for her......so excited to see her reaction! I love knitting and haven't cross-stitched in over 20 years, nice switching back and forth on the projects...........hugs to all


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Working on two shoulder shawls. One is a lacy pattern and I work on it while sitting at a table so I can keep track of what I am doing. And the other one starts out in a stripe with two colors, so I do that while I watch TV.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG....a baby blanket for my new grand niece/nephew; dish cloths, shawl for the nursing home...I'm crazy


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Working on a shell for DD #2. Knit Picks comfy worsted in a pretty pink. I've frogged it three times now. Sure hope this time is the charm. The gauge doesn't seem to be working for me. It's for summer so I sure hope I get it finished before frost.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is recommended here not to put child's name on their articles. A stranger may call them and abduct them. So sad we have to think of this.



Venus3k3 said:


> Morning all. I'm currently working on a very plain and simple white double knit cardigan for my granddaughter. I like to decorate with lace and bows once i've done with projects. This one, I intend to put white lace and pink rosebuds along the border of the cardigan. When i'm finished with this (probably tomorrow) I want to make her a sweater with her name on it


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm working on a sock, doily, sweater.


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cancer ribbon illusion scarf for a friend


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I have made some really georgous belle ruffled fingerless gloves and a couple of pairs of socks. I am finishing some slippers for my boyfriends dad. Everything I have been working on the past few weeks are for Christmas this year.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Currently working on Christmas stockings, need 7. In between them do dishcloths for friends and myself. The stockings take about 2 weeks at my speed so should be good to go by Christmas decorating time.


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

I am working on a baby sweater from a Leisure Arts pattern. Very pretty, with little puffs made by purling three stitches together. Hope to finish it by tomorrow then do a hat to match. After that I plan to start an Ashton Shawlette. Wish me Luck! Barbara B


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

A WASH CLOTH FOR A YOUNG LADY'S BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Right now I'm working on a baby blanket. Beside me in the knitting basket are four single socks,the second ones never got done....yet... also an unfinished baby jacket and an unfinished ladys sweater. Since that one is for me it went to the bottom of the pack....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I forgot this morning when I read this, I am also working on sock, and a frilly scarf,but they can wait for a while.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am currently making my second 5-hour baby sweater. The first one took 5 days b/c the sleeves use slip stitch crochet and I don't really crochet. But it is so much fun and I think I'll do a few of these since this project is the close to instant gratification. I want to knit a spring/summer bag for myself & my mom for Mother's Day as soon as I find an easy bag pattern.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Currently loom knitting hats for a local charity that helps homeless men. Hope to have a bunch done by fall. I'm sure some other things will fall in between. Hope to do some dish/washcloths for friends for Christmas.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Laura Nelkin's Skywalker Shawl


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mirl56:

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.

I LOVE this pattern. I will have a new niece in June and want to enlarge for my 10 yr. old GD. It is beautiful. Good Luck, can't wait to see a picture when you are finished. Nana1946


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Right now I am working on fat, squishy, wool house socks to wear while on vacation. I have two sweaters waiting (alas, for the same trip, not gonna make it!) and an afghan upon my return.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> I am currently making my second 5-hour baby sweater. The first one took 5 days b/c the sleeves use slip stitch crochet and I don't really crochet. But it is so much fun and I think I'll do a few of these since this project is the close to instant gratification. I want to knit a spring/summer bag for myself & my mom for Mother's Day as soon as I find an easy bag pattern.


Oh the sweater is beautiful! I'm going to try this one too. I hope I can manage the crocheting since I don't know much about it.


----------



## avalila (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm working on the 10 stitch blanket. Hoping to finish it in the next couple of day. A gift for my 78 yr old auntie. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I am working on a lace baby blanket that I found on a Bernat baby sport label. It is not too holy that it needs to be a no no for a baby but because it is for a charity I will probably put a warning label on it. I am drawing a blank - doesn't look the right spelling -holy. Oh well. It is a bit more complicated than I usually do so it is challenging my brain. Good for me I guess.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I am working on two different sweaters at the moment, one a top down with no sleeves, and the other a 3 month baby cardi, and have two done that are not sewn up yet, both short sleeves. I always have a couple of things going at once. Gives me a choice when I watch TV in the evenings.
Happy knitting everyone.
Sue


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


There are some beautiful patterns on this site, but from the photographs, some of the items that are supposed to be for babies, look pretty big for a 6-12mth. baby. There is one I love it is a lilac hoodie, but it looks big for a baby. What do you think? Unless the sample is for the size 6yrs


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Using up leftover yarn from last two projects by making scarves and fingerless mitts...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I am working on a bedspread using the Queen Anne Lace pattern which was posted some time in Feb. by one of the ladies but I am having a difficult time this the joining of the 2nd strip and I have to finish it before the 20th of next month.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm working on the Adult Surprise Jacket and a circular sweater. These are my first two sweaters I've ever knitted and why I would try to take on two garments at the same time is beyond me. I think it's because there is so much I want to knit and so little time. I'm getting ready to knit an Icord for the Surprise Jacket and then I'm done! Oh unless I decide it needs pockets.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I'm working on a leaf pattern shell for my mom for Mother's Day and some PEEPs that are crochet for Easter. Fat free and adorable!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

crjc said:


> I am working on a bedspread using the Queen Anne Lace pattern which was posted some time in Feb. by one of the ladies but I am having a difficult time this the joining of the 2nd strip and I have to finish it before the 20th of next month.


Oh my goodness! You will have to post a picture when you finsih it! Awsome.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I just started a baby blanket. It's for a little girl and her mom is a pretty girly-girl also so I wanted it VERY pink. I'm using 3 different Bernat Satin pinks. The pattern ends up looking like bubbles in the 2 deeper colors with a ground of very pale pink. I'm calling it pink champagne with raspberries!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on a bedspread using the Queen Anne Lace pattern which was posted some time in Feb. by one of the ladies but I am having a difficult time this the joining of the 2nd strip and I have to finish it before the 20th of next month.
> ...


If it doesn't gve me more grey hairs than I already have. I have emailed the kind person who gave me the pattern hoping she can help me out as she did it. I wish there was a video showing how to join the strips. I am such a visual person.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


I just finished my first sweater doing the sleeves at once and the fronts at once. It's true you have to watch your yarns - to make it worse this particular sweater was knit with 2 strands at once! But boy-oh-boy did the results make it worth it! No worrying if it was going to be the same size; no worrying if the tension was going to be the same; no worring if the decreases happened at the same place. It was great!


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

A lace shawl to wear for Prom-Junior sponsor-must attend. I am almost finished with it. About 15 inches to go.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm knitting another pair of socks for me, but I have to stop doing those at the weekend as I have to cross stitch a wedding sampler and wedding card for my Nephew and his new Wife for when we go to the reception in June after they come back from getting married in Hawaii


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am working on my first baby christening robe and bonnet.It is a lace pattern and I am usingmary maxim yarn for it. The front is finished (lots of hours)and very excited to knit the back ASAP.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished my Baby afghan (crocheted) and some baby wash cloths (Knit). I may knit a bunny and dress before I finish crocheting the toddler dress. So many choices... Hummm.... check out the bunny or bear link you'll see what I mean. It's too cute!. ( Oh I forgot the twoWIP afghans)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have 4 projects at the moment: a baby blanket I am crocheting, a pair of socks I'm doing cuff down and am almost to the heel, a sweater I'm about 2/3 finished with, and a two-color brioche hat I'm just starting.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

working on a birth to 3 mo cardigan for a boy. Royal blue ribbing and baby blue for body of sweater. Norita


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I am working on a baby blanket. My first donation to the Linus project.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

My 1st shawl.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

A sweater from Vogue Knitting, Spring; lace curtains; head bands for my dil; intarsia pillow cover. Just yesterday I got around to making a clothespin bag. I know it's pretty goofy, I was really winging this one...


----------



## silver_knitter (Mar 11, 2012)

I am trying to finish off a cardigan for my mum whose birthday is the 19th April, running out of time now. All pieces are finished except the neck where I am picking up the stitches. Also I have a cardigan for myself that is almost finished but can't finish it as I have to keep going on my Mum's.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

Am trying to make a felted purse in entrelac using the picture from a pattern written in Japanese. Making alternating stripes in 2 yarns too. Going well until last night when I thought I had 6 blocks to go and noticed the shape didn't look like the picture. Tinked 4000 stitches, yes, 4000 (5 blocks, 20 stitches per row and 40 rows per block ---yuck). I'm back on track and have 8 1/2 blocks to complete. Loved the shape of this bag so will keep plugging away. My goal is to felt it over the Easter holiday. At least I can say I learned something new doing this one. Hope after all this it's pretty when finished.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm working on a hat to match the scarf I made for my daughter's birthday, in the teal blue Mohair and the diagonal baby blanket (LionBrand), using Caron Simply Soft in various colors for a yet-to-arrive baby girl named Truly.


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm knitting a baby sweater for "Bundles of Love", a chartible organization here in Minnesota. Also I amknitting a cardigan sweater for myself. I have fronts and back done, and almost 1 sleeve.


----------



## Ivy3501 (Mar 18, 2012)

A pea green garter stitch scarf in very nubby alpaca/wool yarn that was a gift. This yarn makes my hands hurt, seems less so now that I am using the continental knitting method. Have to use up all my yarn before I buy any more.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

My cardigan is coming along nicely now but as the whole point of it was as a spring cover up and it is currently snowing a blizzard here in the Midlands, I've gone off it a bit!! I'm now working on a cardigan in yellow for my newest GD who will be one in two weeks time. I was going to do it with short sleeves, but looking at the weather, long sleeves may be more appropriate.


----------



## caseymd (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm working on two items at the moment: one pattern is quite complicated while the other is basically stocking stitch all the way! Both items are for me (!!!) - two summer tops: both are yellow, with one being made in 100% cotton. 

My concern about the first is that I will not have enough wool. Following the pattern, I have finished the back and am half way up the front - they really don't look long enough, so I have decided to do the (short) sleeves and then use the remaining wool up on the front & back, undoing what I have done on the back down to the armhole decrease, adding some more inches, and hopefully end up getting it long enough for my liking. 

I am quite tall and am really not a fan of the waist-line style that many tops have these days. I cannot believe that the pattern is so short (only 12.5 inches from start to armhole decrease) - it certainly did not look that short in the picture on the front cover! That'll teach me to read the pattern before I start!


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am almost finished with an afghan from the Done By Monday book. I have made 2 already and have yarn ordered to start another one. Talk about getting ahead of xmas and birthday presents!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Finishing a pair of socks for older daughter, then on to sweaters for younger daughter and husband, Xmas gifts of placemats and kitchen towel sets, then another sweater for friend and back around to younger and older daughters' sweeping cardigans! Plan to squeeze in a few purses of recycled silk yarn somewhere in there... just toooooooo many patterns, too few years to go!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

clothespin bag huh? That likely means you hang your laundry on the line....yeah! I thought I was the only one around who still did that. Must admit I am not as good about it in the winter..brrrrr


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

I just finished a ruffled scarf this morning. Have been working on another one for my sister for months. She doesn't knit and bought fingerling weight yarn for a 2 skein scarf. It is so tedious and boring. I will finish it, I will...... Have a self striping short sleeve pullover sweater in the works also. Just finished a prayer shawl for a friend.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I'm working on the Alexandra shawl, and a pair of toe up socks, and a top down raglan. Not getting far on any of them right now.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wrorking on a couple of dish cloths and towels, but have and afghan and a couple of hats to finish. I needed a break so decided dish cloths would save me. lol Wynn


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


Try this:
1. cut about one inch off a drinking straw. CAST ON THE FIRST SLEEVE AND WORK THE ROW ON THE RIGHT [probably KNIT]SIDE
2. slip the piece of straw onto the working ndl when you finish the row on THAT sleeve. 
3. When you get to the straw, you have done the sts on THAT sleeve. CAST ON AND WORK THE FIRST ROW OF THE NEW SLEEVE ON THE WRONG [probably PURL] SIDE. 
You have one sleeve on the right side and one on the wrong side at all times. 
4. periodically straighten out your yarn. U will get the hang of it by the time U finish one set of sleeves.
U will wonder why U ever did one sleeve at a time.

***REMEMBER TO DO ONE SLEEVE ON THE WRONG SIDE AND ONE ON THE RIGHT SIDE SO YOU CAN DO THE SHAPING THE SAME FOR BOTH. It's EASY.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a faux lace scarf going, lots of yo and k2 tog., a shawl of my own design, and a hat, (practicing with those dpn's again!).


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ginny K said:


> I have a faux lace scarf going, lots of yo and k2 tog., a shawl of my own design, and a hat, (practicing with those dpn's again!).


And of course, you are going to post pics of in-progress and finished!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I'm working on an eyelet shawl (Lion #L0672) using Deborah Norvlle Everyday Soft Worsted in Parrot. I'm using #10 needles and a J hook. This is so colorful that nothing says "old" about this shawl!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm working on Starbella scarves and dishcloths.


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

I have two prayer shawls working and a pair of socks. Just finished putting fringe on another shawl.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I am just finishing up this cable sweater, all blocked, just need to add edge to neckline and sew it all together. I knitted it in a shimmer green. Last night started on a crocheted baby blanket in yellow for niece due in Sept.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jobailey said:


> AtomicCupcake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> ...


Hi the download is not opening.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so glad you said that. When I am hanging out sheets on a breezy day--it just makes me happy! I don't do it in the winter either, but it's nice enough now. My lilacs are blooming..six weeks early!


gigi 722 said:


> clothespin bag huh? That likely means you hang your laundry on the line....yeah! I thought I was the only one around who still did that. Must admit I am not as good about it in the winter..brrrrr


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I will certainly do that for my current sweater. Good for you!


Dsynr said:


> Rosy B said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this
> ...


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm working on a baby jacket from a Drops pattern using Drops Delight in a blue tonal color. Also just finished an Easy-On Bib in varigated blues and greens in SnC, it's soaking in a vinegar solution right now.



AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> I'm knitting a cardigan in a lacey pattern. The pattern calls it a "boyfriend" cardi and the lace is supposed to be only on the front but I got so bored doing stocking stitch for the back that I frogged it and started again using the lace. The other night I started the sleeves and thought it might look too much with the pattern, so I frogged them and started again using stocking stitch. I also decided to try knitting both sleeves at once, as I notice a few people on here do this. After a few rows I got the balls mixed up and knitted the two sleeves together, then I lost count of the increases and got a different number of rows every time I counted them, despite using a row counter. When I couldn't even manage the K1,p2 rib without ripping it back and starting again I began to think something was up. My husband had already gone to bed and I'd lost track of time, it was nearly 2.00 am. If you can't even manage a simple rib, then it's time to go to bed. I shall be so glad when I've finished this


Not funny I suppose but you had me is stitches!! I prefer to knit sleeves, etc two at a time so I don't get bored and never finish the second. I am currently working on a dress for my grand daughter and find I have to frog about 4 inches after changing from circular to straight needles as there is a definite difference. Same size needle but probably different manufacturers. I'm steamed!! I am also working on an afghan for my great grandson, finished a pair of fingerless gloves that just need to be sewn and am thinking about 2 snowflake hats for the twins just born in our neighborhood.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

summer baby blanket using up stash!


----------



## duckie43 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just finished an Angel Pocket for my charity donations and I'm working on another one. Writing the pattern down as I go. It's in crochet and its an adaptation of a dishcloth pattern. I have a baby onsie, with matching booties, unfinished cap. a diaper shirt and a baby sweater needing buttons. Trying to finish all projects before I go to the hospital.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm working on a cowl and a baby cocoon.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Haven't taken time to read all the posts. The ones I've read are interesting.
I'm working on a blue baby blanket (garter stitch w/contrasting stripes) using "Plymouth Heaven". It is so soft and stays that way with multiple washings. (Just hang to dry or it will get "crusty" in the dryer).
I use #10 needles so little fingers don't get caught (the label calls for #11)


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll definitely be trying this. I am getting the hang of doing both together but anything that makes it simpler is worth a go.



Dsynr said:


> Try this:
> 1. cut about one inch off a drinking straw. CAST ON THE FIRST SLEEVE AND WORK THE ROW ON THE RIGHT [probably KNIT]SIDE
> 2. slip the piece of straw onto the working ndl when you finish the row on THAT sleeve.
> 3. When you get to the straw, you have done the sts on THAT sleeve. CAST ON AND WORK THE FIRST ROW OF THE NEW SLEEVE ON THE WRONG [probably PURL] SIDE.
> ...


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I am making an attempt at a shrug made with 8ply cotton. I am in tropics but we do get some very fresh mornings. :lol:


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

just a few more yards on my third ruffled scarf for Easter Presents, lapghan for veterans and a summer sweater for me.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm spinning quiviut on my drop spindle. Quiviut is musk ox and after the long fibers are removed, the under coat is super soft. Think I might knit a scarf but I'm not sure at the moment.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am still making FireballDave's Easter color egg cozies. Can't stop. 
Karen


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I love it! I was just thinking I needed a new clothes pin bag and now you have inspired me! Love your choice of colors too.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm just finishing my 3rd booties but have to get more buttons as the ones I have are not just rigt. I have knitted 2 cardigans, one pullover with hood, 2 baby hats,and 2 baby blankets both half finished.toooo000 many projects right now and not enough time, and I;m supposed to be retired. hmmm.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Rose B you made my day, as mine has gone just as bad as your's. But it make me laugh and I feel so much better that someone else had a day from you know where. Lets hope the rest of the day will be bright and sunny.And full of good cheer.Have a great day.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

It's after 3pm and I have just finished my taxes!!!!! Haven't touched my needles yet, but am currently working on a yummy shawl "Color Affection" by Veera Valimaki on Ravelry. Check out her pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/color-affection


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am still plugging along on a Baby sweater. Hope to be done soon. I am a beginner, taking classes and having a ball!

Fisherwoman


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

portable project: crocheted bracelets and wrist wraps. Stay-at-home, TV project: crocheted afghan for my grandson.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Just finished a Garterlac dishcloth. Did two and the second was so much easier once I had a better idea about the stich pattern. I'm almost done with my (Not So) Itty-Bitty Giraffe that I'm doing with an on-line Craftsy class.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Just finished a Garterlac dishcloth. Did two and the second was so much easier once I had a better idea about the stitch pattern. I'm almost done with a (Not So) Itty-Bitty Giraffe that I'm doing with an on-line Craftsy class.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am sewing up a lacy dk dress 6 - 12 months size. The sleeves look a bit small so I am trying to decide whether I should unpick them and try the next size up. But I am on KP instead!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi AtomicCupcake,

Well, I see you have lots and lots of answers to your question. Right now, and inbetween my project, I am working on Ruffled Scarf. What a cute pattern. I was lucky enough to get some of the Sashay Yarn at JoAnn's........the yarn is so hard to come by. I also have an ongoing project for an organization called "Kids Kaps". We are making hats for children who are going through any Chemo Treatments that would cause them to lose their hair. Some of the hats go to Ronald McDonald's House, Cedars Childrens Hospital, UCLA Hospital, Lawndale Children's Hospital and anyone else who may need hats. It is a great cause!! So..........I am back to my knitting.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

baby coat and hat with lace
hooded jacket for child


----------



## knittingnonie (Oct 22, 2011)

Finishing up a February Sweater and I'm going to run out of yarn! Hoping and praying I can find another skein with same dye lot number so I can finish otherwise I will be visiting the frog pond (rip it, rip it) and shorten the body to ensure both sleeves will be the same length. Also on the needles is a lace scarf called A Touch Of Lace and knitted in lovely Polaris - sequined yarn. That one stays in my purse to knit "whenever".


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


I am currently working on a lacy baby blanket for my grandaughter due in August, also working on a few baby bibs.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Good Afternoon to you!! I am home alone...and just resting my neck a bit before I get back to knitting. Right now I am on my 6 baby crib blanket. I am making a texture Baby Blanket. I am making it nice and long...about 46 inches. I am using double strands of Encore yarn. The color I chose was ecru since I don't know if this little one will be a boy or girl. The parents are keeping the sex of the baby a secret until he or she arrives. Lil' one is due next month so I am knitting like crazy.

The pattern I chose does work up fast. I love this pattern and being double strands of yarn....it is nice and warm. I have received a lot of wonderful compliments on the blanket. Everyone loves the soft feel of the yarn.

I can't post the pattern. You can find the pattern in The Encore 8-Hour Baby Blanket...Revisited. A collection of 14 designs for babies of any age. It is put out by Plymouth Yarn Design Studio. A lot of nice patterns inside to keep your fingers moving.

I do love the thought of you making a case for your Kindle. Please show pics when it is done. I just might want to make my sister one since she has a Kindle Fire.

Enjoy the rest of your day.

Elaine


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am currently working on the Ashton Shawl (pattern on KP)because I want to wear it on the cruise I am going on at the end of this month. I am over half way done with it. If I finish it early, will go on to the Alexandra


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Shawl for a friend. The original pattern is circa 1971, so it calls for fringe. I don't see fringe much these days, so I plan to finish it with a lacey knit edging instead. I think that will make it a little more elegant too.


----------



## Dorothy Ann (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm knitting a baby blanket and also chrocheting a prayer shawl and when I get tired of that I quickly make some dishcloths.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


i love this pattern it would be tempting to try larger thread and needles to get a bigger size


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Loomin at the moment... i love it!!!!


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

I am working in the round on small needles making a infant cap for the local hospital. Bernat yarn.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

I am knitting scarves for charity


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

bpj said:


> Rose B you made my day, as mine has gone just as bad as your's. But it make me laugh and I feel so much better that someone else had a day from you know where. Lets hope the rest of the day will be bright and sunny.And full of good cheer.Have a great day.


Well my actual day has been lovely, babysitting my 3 G kids who live 3 doors down from me, but the day itself is not bright and sunny but more dismal and snowy. Playing with the little ones always makes me happy and I'm glad I gave you a chuckle too :wink:


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm working on two projects: A peaches and cream cotton tank top (which I've made before and just love) and a Nancy snood. I love to knit.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Just finished up the knitting part of afghan for grandson. Will get started on the fringe & finishing as soon as Easter is over. Family here for dinner, etc. so must wait (the hard part) to run out to Ben Franklin to get yarn for next grandchild's afghan.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Boneyard Shawl in Corntastic.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I currently have on the needles... a sweater, a vest, and a baby blanket... )


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

crjc said:


> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> > AtomicCupcake said:
> ...


i'll try it again. let me know


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

crjc said:


> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> > AtomicCupcake said:
> ...


try this.

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/WR2145.pdf


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jobailey said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > jobailey said:
> ...


Thank you. It is a beautiful sweater. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

crjc said:


> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


When it is all done I'll take a pic.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Rosy B said:


> bpj said:
> 
> 
> > Rose B you made my day, as mine has gone just as bad as your's. But it make me laugh and I feel so much better that someone else had a day from you know where. Lets hope the rest of the day will be bright and sunny.And full of good cheer.Have a great day.
> ...


Glad your day got better. Mine went downhill, having to frog 4 inches off the dress I am making for my grand daughter. I envy you the grand kids so close. Mine are across the country. I see them occasionally with Skype. So glad for that!


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

I am knitting a baby cardigan for friends GD. Ran out of yarn so it might be a gilet. I have sock wool that I am desparet to use and a second baby cardigan that I really should finish.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am making 3 Easter bunnies for the granbabies and a prayer shaw, hope to have them done by Sunday.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jobailey said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > jobailey said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it. Have a blessed evening.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Can you please share the pattern for the "no strings" baby bib? Much appreciated!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

making a scarf with the new ruffled yarn also have some socks coming off the needle.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

What's a snood if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

wildfire0 said:


> I have a personal rule: Never have more than two projects to assemble or do finishing. Finished little pull over for 2 year old grand daughter yesterday. Pending: short sleeve vest type sweater for same child. Today I plan to start the raglan sleeve button up sweaters for the twin boys! Raglans are a bit easier to assemble and finish!


Knitting for twins can be challenging. Have twin granddaughters. I try to find simple patterns for them, because by the time I get to the second one I am tired of the pattern. But I will continue knitting for them. I usually make same pattern but different colors.


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am working on prayer shawl made with Homespun..also baby blanket with vareigated pastels in a fan pattern..just finished a plant pocket and working on a red angry bird (crochet)


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Working on a cocoon,baby blanket,and a poncho..The cocoon is for great grandchild who is due in Oct,baby blanket is for great grandson who is due in June and the poncho is for our 5 year old great granddaughter.. Just finish two sweaters for the baby due in June and thought I better make a sweater for his older sister or I will be in trouble..


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

The frog pond? I love it.


knittingnonie said:


> Finishing up a February Sweater and I'm going to run out of yarn! Hoping and praying I can find another skein with same dye lot number so I can finish otherwise I will be visiting the frog pond (rip it, rip it) and shorten the body to ensure both sleeves will be the same length. Also on the needles is a lace scarf called A Touch Of Lace and knitted in lovely Polaris - sequined yarn. That one stays in my purse to knit "whenever".


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Currently working on a sweater for" knitting for kids" a charity that provides sweaters for children in poverty stricken areas of the would. Using up my stash. Have some ideas for other projects but need to finish this one first. Have the materials to make my twin daughters dresses. Need to start soon, birthday is in June.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I am working on a reverse scarf and love the way it is turning out. I plan to make the hat next. The yarn is a superwash merino wool that is a delight to the touch. I am not sure who this will be for but sure do like the yarn and pattern.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

maureend said:


> What's a snood if you don't mind me asking. Thanks.


Takes me back to the 1940's when my mom crocheted them. It is a thicker version of a hair net. It was made in many solid colors and was considred very fashionable in those days. She made one for me and I was the envy of all my friends whose mothers didn't know how to knit or crochet.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Like most everyone I have several works in progress. Today I've been working on a self-fringed triangular peace shawl. The yarn is so silky it feels like water flowing over my fingers. It's in a beautiful blue color and it's challenging to keep this slippery stuff on the needles.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Working on a baby blanket and a short-row potato chip scarf. I have a few UFOs I'm NOT working on but should be, but the blanket and chip are actually being knit.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MeShell said:


> Working on more toeless flip-flop socks! quite the rage with teens and tweens! ;-)


MeShell - can you tell us where to get this pattern? I would personally wear them--I love to wear flip flops and dislike having to give them up when it gets cold and do resort to wearing light-weight regular socks... thanks.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

A lap afghan for someone in the nursing home. And it's a pattern I am creating on my own.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

An O'Brian sweater for my brother.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Socks!!Working on knitting toe up socks. I'm now addicted to sock knitting. Carlyta :thumbup:


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I am working on lap blankets that our church will be donating to the local convalescent hospital.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Last night before going to bed, I cast on 155 sts to start the body (all in one piece up to the armhole) of a toddler hooded jacket. Wanted something mindless to work on in the waiting room at the eye clinic while my Mum had a cataract op. All went well, got heaps done, did some more this afternoon while Mum slept in her armchair......and this evening I reached the point of dividing for the back and fronts.
> Well, guess what?? I'd done all that knitting not realising I had cast on 195 sts instead of 155..... :evil: :evil:
> So now I have just frogged the lot.....
> Better luck tomorrow? Oh well, it kept me occupied for the day!!
> Back to the eye clinic tomorrow for the post op check, but I think I'll leave the knitting at home! :lol: :lol:


That made me gasp! I feel so sorry for you. I think I might have continued on and let her grow into it!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Grocery shop this morning then visit with one of our daughters and our youngest grandson. It's our daughters birthday and the only day available for her to visit. Knitting, not so much. Downloaded the last clue for the Bernat Waverly KAL and will work on the last of my squares for the afghan. Several projects on hold include a shamrock dishcloth and a sun hat for grandson. company coming for the weekend. i hope all have an enjoyable holiday.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm working on a super simple afghan. It's all garter stitch. When I'm done with one ball, I go on to another ball of another color. (I have seven colors in all: white, cream, red, orange, yellow, navy blue, and dark purple.) Each ball of yarn has five or six huge pompoms tied into it, and they pop up at random throughout the ball of yarn.

I'm making the afghan in strips, so that I can knit it outside at my knitting group or any other time in the hot weather, without the whole weight of an afghan on me. There should be three or four strips, depending on how much yarn I use up.

What a fun topic!

Hazel


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm working on Little Piggy's baby blanket with the sail boats.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Let's see, a prayer shawl, small afghan, socks I've been working on for months & baby hats for our local hospital. That's keeping me busy!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I am working on a prayer shawl , a mobieus scarf, and a sweater.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have almost two christmas stockings done. And now I have to figure out the pattern"Fan Sleeved Shrug Pattern" The loop row has me baffled. Here goes: **P3,insert needle into next St.(as if to k), *wrap yarn around needle(from back to front), then over and under forefinger of left hand, repeat from* once more, then wrap yarn around needle once more. Draw the 3 loops on needle and k. as 1 St., pull loops and strand of yarn taut. Work loops in next K. St., repeat from ** across row. The gauge is 1sts. to 1 inch, 6 rows to 1 inch. I talked to a yarn store near me and they said it should be a light worsted, and measure begin of one stitch to edge of next to obtain that 1 sts to 1 inch stitch.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Nearly finished a pair of socks for my cousin in The Netherlands


----------



## micaela (Oct 27, 2011)

I am working on Quickknit keepsakes, the lace pattern on the cover.It is Tyler. I keep on getting one extra stitch on the second row. I have put pattern on index cards, on typing paper and also worked with my daughter reading the directions to me. still one extre stich. Ripped it out about then times. finially I just tried to correct and knit double when that happens but the pattern is bound to come out wrong. I will write to company and see if there is an error on this blanket. I could have made three in all the times I have been working on this. I am stubborn and just can't seem to give up. I usually assume it is me, and I just might find out it is not. oh well


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I am working on a Chris Bylsma Design "Take Two Jacket"
in yarn that was given to me by the person that wants it made, it is home spun yarn, the makers of the yarn told her that it would work in this pattern. After many changes in needles, it seems to be coming out alright


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Trying to finish two bolero sweaters for my granddaughters for Easter.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Same to you 4grammy4


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

I'M knitting a summer shell in cotton...Trying out the Trellis stich that was on "The stitch of the Doy" No pattern..So far ..I really like it.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Baby things! Have made a cocoon, booties and making a hat now to finish the set. This set is to put away for my daughter. Then make a set for my brother and SIL's little girl due to make her entrance into the world in August!


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just finished a lapghan for hospice. I am currently making squares for a baby afghan. I am also lining up more projects ahead of time, so I don't procrastinate in between projects.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

spiral scarf for a 5 year-old for her Easter basket


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just finishing up Winter Spice jacket from Creative Knitting Nov. 2011. Came out very nice but had to order more yarn.Of course I won't be able to wear it until next fall,but it always seems to go that way for me.Oh well I have a Bella blouse that still need to be finished,so I guess that will be done in time to wear.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am currently knitting an afghan for my son. It is the Bernat Softee chunky pattern and it has a kind of ladder design to it. I am also making a crochet baby blanket out of scrap yarn I have. I always say I am going to have only one project going at a time, but it never works out that way!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just finishing up Winter Spice jacket from Creative Knitting Nov. 2011. Came out very nice but had to order more yarn.Of course I won't be able to wear it until next fall,but it always seems to go that way for me.Oh well I have a Bella blouse that still need to be finished,so I guess that will be done in time to wear.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Nifty Non said:


> granjoy said:
> 
> 
> > Last night before going to bed, I cast on 155 sts to start the body (all in one piece up to the armhole) of a toddler hooded jacket. Wanted something mindless to work on in the waiting room at the eye clinic while my Mum had a cataract op. All went well, got heaps done, did some more this afternoon while Mum slept in her armchair......and this evening I reached the point of dividing for the back and fronts.
> ...


I know, believe me I was tempted...but it would have annoyed me all the time I was knitting it!!
Things always look better after a good nights sleep!! So glad I frogged it last night and didn't have to face THAT job this morning, LOL!!
Mums' post op visit took almost as long as the op itself....and yes, I couldn't resist taking the yarn & needles with me....so I have come home with nearly 1/2 of my 'frogpond' re-knitted!! So happy, (sing, dance....)   
Oh, and Mums' eye is doing well, she is so pleased to have her 'pirate patch' off!!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

one baby blanket one scarf and two sweaters never enough time


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I judt frogged 3 of the 4 sectionson the circlique coverlet..had a glitch on the 2ndsection that I FINALLY couldn't ignore..probably wouldn't have been noticed but I knew it was thre and so rip rip rip..sigh..tomorrow is another day. Happy to hear granjoy's mums eye is doing well.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

been spring cleaning so much not enuf time to crochet this has to stop real soon.. my dh was worried the 19 guests were having for easter dinner would see al the dust bunnies and cob webs.. toldhim all thye care about is the food... i have a camisole for g neice about done then on to cardi.. Happpy Easter All!!!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

One baby blanket, one pair of socks and one scarf.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Presently I'm working on a pair of socks that need to be done before Sat. I also have a Steve West Daybreak scarf on the needles.
Muriel


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

A layette set for my latest great nephew due in few weeks.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

I am working on clothes for my granddaughters rabbit. She has a birthday coming up soon and all she asked for was new clothes for rabbit. They are fun and quick to knit


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I DISCOVERED JEAN GREENHOWE PATTERNS AND AM JUST LOVING MAKING SEVERAL CLOWNS, SCARECROW AND FAMILY


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Right now I am working on a feather and fan baby blanket. This is the 2nd one . The first one is finished except for washing it and blocking. The yarn is Bernat Baby Sport in the Rose Pink color.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

After Easter I again will be making some afghans. I did some hand sewing of bunnies and chicks for gifts to my children and grandchildren for Easter. I just enjoy keeping my hands busy with different crafts. Always have and always will until my hands no longer can.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> I judt frogged 3 of the 4 sectionson the circlique coverlet..had a glitch on the 2ndsection that I FINALLY couldn't ignore..probably wouldn't have been noticed but I knew it was thre and so rip rip rip..sigh..tomorrow is another day. Happy to hear granjoy's mums eye is doing well.


Yes, that's EXACTLY how I knew I'd feel later on if I kept going....(we must have the perfectionist gene, LOL!!)
Thanks for the kind thoughts for my Mum.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

2 scarves, 1 blanket for grandson, nicu hats for preemies, blanket for granddaughters American girl doll just remembered she has 2, 1 baby bag,oh and 1 reversible blanket, I have startitis really bad, and need to be reprimanded, I do eventually finish them all


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I have started the free pattern L10347 Slip Stitch Sampler Throw. As of today, I'm not sure I will finish the throw...but, I will give it another week. If I don't finish I can make a pillow with what I have knitted.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

working on crocodile stitch purse and stink at it lol I am using a video now - want it for a present. The 1st row took me about 5 hours - hope to improve the next. Was all worn out when I got that row done.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone.....Currently I am working on dishcloths and scrubbies for Christmas gifts for family and friends. I also do a craft fair at our local hospital in november. I will have about 20 baby sweater sets, 25 home made aprons, at least 150 dishcloths and plenty of handmade jewelry. I like to keep busy since retirement. Jewelry making has been put on hold for a while since cervical disc surgery in Dec...I was left with numbness and weakness of my right hand and arm. Knitting is about all I do right now and I love it.
Mary Ann/Gilbert, AZ


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I Knit a Dr. Who Scarf for the man who was instrumental in my finding my husband, after being single w/4 children for 16 years. Mine was about 23 or 26 feet long. I've been married almost two years, and I am indebted to this man. 
Thank you so much Brooke McEldowney!!!!


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm working on a vest in a lacy pattern with Qiviut yarn...a gift from my husband for our 50th anniversary last December. I'm making hard work of it due to the expense of this yarn...the inner down of muskox which I admired in Alaska last September (also an anniversary gift from our children). When this gets to be too much I do a dishcloth which I don't have to think about too much. Always have to have something in hand when watching TV!
Kip


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

@ kip - your vest sounds intriguing, please post a picture of it when you are finished. I'd love to see it!


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm just a bit late in responding, but here are my projects;
always making blankets for the Project Linus group
making teenie hats for the NICU
involved in chemocaps for our Oncology practice
also, making lapghans for the same group. Within the next 2 wks I will be having rotator cuff surgery, so my projects will be limited to tiny ones, such as the baby hats, and as always dishclothes. Hope you are finding something quite interesting to work on.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> 2 scarves, 1 blanket for grandson, nicu hats for preemies, blanket for granddaughters American girl doll just remembered she has 2, 1 baby bag,oh and 1 reversible blanket, I have startitis really bad, and need to be reprimanded, I do eventually finish them all


now I finally know what to call my addiction "startitis" I have so many things going.. knitted pillow top with ruffle yarn, crochet purse for GD, pinapple scarf for DD,bed room shoes with stripe yarn, knitted bunny blanket buddy, AND so on oh almost forgot the barbie sweater and circular dishcloth...I have it bad


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am working on the last few rows of the fronts to a cardigan for my DD (Penny Straker Galway pattern), have finished the back and am needing a break from all the tedious patterning before starting the sleeves, have 1/2 the back going for a cardi for myself - the Lilly in Jaegar Handknits booklet, have the swatch done for the Aquarius in Knitting Stash. Also have a sweater ready to seam but have just about decided I need to frog the BO and add a few more inches to the length but did not write down the needle size used so I need to swatch it to get the needle size use. not so excited about any project listed so I may need to take a break and sweep the floors. I would like to be able to post photos on this forum so I maybe need to drop the knitting for awhile and develop a different part of the brain. could also get better organized to write notes when knitting


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

we need a good dose of finishonething,, it is a terrible ailment needing strong medicine LOL


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitting a curly scarf for daughter and a baby dress for GD. Have a spring top for me, 2 more curly scarves, looking for another pattern for a summer cotton top for me. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

piggysue said:


> been spring cleaning so much not enuf time to crochet this has to stop real soon.. my dh was worried the 19 guests were having for easter dinner would see al the dust bunnies and cob webs.. toldhim all thye care about is the food... i have a camisole for g neice about done then on to cardi.. Happpy Easter All!!!!!


It seems to me that the person who's most worried about dust bunnies should be the one to do something about them. Just sayin. Happy Easter!


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Hello everyone,, i'm doing the Ella Rose Set, from the book It's a Little Baby Girl Thing ! from the Annie's Attic website ,,, but grrrrrrrrr,, i just had to rip 13 rounds cause i made a mistake ,,,, but i will succeed lol ,,,, i will post picture when i'm finished.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

I aam now working on a shaw using that yarn. Casting on 1200 st"s I don't think Iwilluse it again because it does split badly. i think it is the first yarn I have knitted with that I would not use again. Since I am just experienceing with this pattern I will finish it, but use a different yarn for the next one.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


Currently working on a pullover for my g/daughter and a scarf for my g/son. The pullover pattern is making me nuts and I'm almost finished the back. I have the left side of the v-neck on the front to finish. The finishing instructions are not encouraging, but I'll get to them when I finish the sleeves. So looking forward to knitting the straightforward sleeves. Will do both together for the first time.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

I aam now working on a shaw using that yarn. Casting on 1200 st"s I don't think Iwilluse it again because it does split badly. i think it is the first yarn I have knitted with that I would not use again. Since I am just experienceing with this pattern I will finish it, but use a different yarn for the next one.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im working on a feather and fan baby blanket. Using JoAnns Sensations, Rainbow Classic Pattern Yarn in blue and white. It's a baby shower gift.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

CUrrently working on a knitting pure and simple Summer Open Cardigan and more flamenco ice ruffled scarves but the dishcloths are calling me again....


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I am currently working on my 4th "Wonderful Wallaby" and I wish it were done!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Tonight I'm ripping out an old cashmere cabled sweater I've had since around 1970. It was sort of a girly tee with ribbed waist band, cuffs and neckline. Two strands of heavy lace weight knit in tandem, its still a lovely soft yarn, but its an unfortunate deep hot pink color I've never really bonded with. And before you ask, its styled 'way too young for me these days. I would have passed it on years ago, except the sweater wasn't fresh enough for any of my spoiled nieces to appreciate, and though early 70s fashions are savored as vintage these days, my prospective "giftees" are a size small and this is either a medium or a large.

I would have seen my 100% cashmere memories as a waste if I just repurposed it as fabric. In the end I realized that I need to make something for myself with it. its a relic of people and relationships I miss very much.

So far, I have 2 big balls from front and back. Starting on the short sleeves now. OMG they even had slightly puffy gathered caps! I can see those velvet hot pants and knee-high leather boots I wore with it. Memories are a rush. 

I think I'll dye the yarn to tone down the color a bit- maybe a light apple green over the pink to mute the intensity. its way too intensely pink to try for my favorite blue violet and I'm not much into reds and oranges, though Rust is nice-

I have no idea what it will become, but I'll twist it up on the wheel to add some strength to the 45 YO yarn before I move on with it. Maybe I'll add a strand of something soft and fluffy to the twist. I have a pound cone of really nice lace weight camelhair I could use, or a kilo cone of even finer sage wool. I'll figure it out. Those2 yarns are probably even older than that, but still fresh, clean. and on the cone from the mill. . .

Have a great evening y'all. . .

A



AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

A Bolero, I think I may never get it finished, so many interuptions.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well if you had a million years, you couldn't guess what I am working on right now. The vest and blanket have been placed to one side and I am working on.... a pet enclosure for the dog.
Yep! I have cut the shadecloth and crocheted around the sharp edges top and bottom. I am now joining two pieces for the length and crocheting the ends.
I will post a pic when I am done. Sure hope this works because it is a lot of work if it doesn't.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished a crochet lapgan for my dad, using Bernat Waverly, and working on the KAL, also in Waverly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I will go to my LYS to purchase yarn for a knitted patchwork vest, pattern from Mango Yarns, that I have been meaning to make for a couple of years. I couldn't find the right yarn in my stash so I have to find it in the store. Can't wait to start on this project.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

So many.. pair of socks for soldiers.. just need to kitchner toes. Shawl on needles (really must finish that), mittens..one almost done..just need to finish thumb. And brat sister hat for the brat sister of course..there are a few more but those are the current in the bag stuff!! (I have issues)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG!! You ladies (and gents... too, wherever you may be)are amazing... great projects. What a fun topic this has been... 30 pages of it.

I haven't worked on my project today, because I spent two hours at the gym this morning; my first workout in 12 years! My muscles are beginning to feel sore and. It hurts sooo good. LOL. But, I will continue the socks before I hit the hay. 

Happy knitting to you all.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > AtomicCupcake said:
> ...


You gotta knit these socks. They are so much fun to make. Just keep track of where you are, and you'll be fine with the pattern. Be sure to block out the portion of the instructions that you will NOT be using. Notice that there are two sets of instructions for the heel flap and Instep Pattern ... which are specific for the size socks you knit; i.e.: whether you cast on 72 or 88 sts OR, for cast on of 74 or 80 sts. It's easy to get confused and knit the wrong "set" of instructions only to have to rip and waste time. So, I block out what I don't need with a post it.... then I'm home free.

I promise you, that you will feel so proud of yourself when they're done; anyone that has seen them, loves them. My grandson and my favorite opera tenor love them. My son, is next... then my cousin's husband (he's been waiting for them almost 2 years)... then my cousin are next in line for these socks. So many feet to cover... so many pairs of socks to knit...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I'm knitting a Dr. Who scarf for myself. The original was 20 feet long, longest 26 feet long, shortest 15 feet long. I'll keep knitting and see just how long I want mine to be. Should definitely be a conversation piece when it's finished.


This is soooo cool, Cindy. I love it. I know someone that would flip for it.

How many stitches do you cast on and what type and weight yarn do you use? Worsted, DK... ? Do you have a yarn preference...? what size needles... or does it matter? Is it stockinette or garter stitch? My guess is garter.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

MaineSqueeze said:


> I Knit a Dr. Who Scarf for the man who was instrumental in my finding my husband, after being single w/4 children for 16 years. Mine was about 23 or 26 feet long. I've been married almost two years, and I am indebted to this man.
> Thank you so much Brooke McEldowney!!!!


Great story!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I'm knitting a Norah Gaughan aran coat.


Wow! Be sure to post a phone when you're done. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rosieu1 said:


> I DISCOVERED JEAN GREENHOWE PATTERNS AND AM JUST LOVING MAKING SEVERAL CLOWNS, SCARECROW AND FAMILY


How fun for you. I love Jean Greenhowe's patterns. I have a few. I've never made toys, but I will some day. Be sure to post a photo, when you're done.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> mirl56 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> ...


Oh my this pattern is adorable. Yeah, my niece's daughter's ages 13/15 would love it... but, it's their little 3-year old sis's size. I bookmarked the pattern... just in case I find a slot of time to make one.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I am currently working on a pair of socks. I am also making pink scarves for Susan Komen (for October's breast cancer awareness month) and preemie hats for Stitches from the Heart. Socks are my passion and I have not made any for a while....plus it keeps me busy so I don't have time to feel guilty for not tackling my UFO's!


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Hi all. I'm making another crocodile bag in light aqua blue for my daughter. It's bigger than the last one because she wants to carry shoes and things in it. I'm also making angel pockets for my charity knitting group. They knit up quick and don't need a lot of yarn.


Hi ulrika. I just read your posting and I was wondering what angel pockets are. It sounds pretty interesting. 
Linda


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

JoanValJoan said:


> I'm finishing up the "Seville Jacket" from an Annie's Attic pattern. Of course, I've got a few UFP like the rest of us. A cap-sleeved shell and cardi for my GD still awaiting finish..and a pair of socks. Or should I say one sock...still to be completed.


LOL about there being one sock to complete. That has happened to me enough times, I now try to knit them two at a time on 2 circulars. Which is how I am knitting on the pair I'm making now!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Larkster said:


> I am currently working on a pair of socks. I am also making pink scarves for Susan Komen (for October's breast cancer awareness month) and preemie hats for Stitches from the Heart. Socks are my passion and I have not made any for a while....plus it keeps me busy so I don't have time to feel guilty for not tackling my UFO's!


Hey... never feel guilty for knitting too much or not tacking UFO's. Especially, if you ignore the UFO's for socks; my fav item to knit too. PLUS, it sounds like you donate much of your knits for good causes... whatever the reason is... Don't feel guilty. Just keep on knitting. The UFO's will get done........some day.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> Socks!!Working on knitting toe up socks. I'm now addicted to sock knitting. Carlyta :thumbup:


Good for you. My fav thing to knit too. :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jojoscat said:


> AtomicCupcake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> ...


Can't wait to see it. Yeah... ripping is a part of knitting; happens to us all.

For me....the curious thing is... that's I don't get ballistic when I have to rip. I'm not normally a patient person that takes difficulty without high drama. But, I just calmly rip ... just like I calmly knit. LOL It's a mystery to me. I can't believe myself. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


AtomicCupcake, you began an amazing post... with 30 pages... opps 31 pages worth... so far. Good subject... way to go. Love your name, by the way. AtomicCupcake!!... how cute is that?!

PS: Did you finish your Kindle case? My guess is: Yes, you have. :lol:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

An aran afghan (about half done) and a white crochet valance for sewing room :-D


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I am making a green wool cardigan for my granddaughter. It is a soft green New Zealand wool. I will then start knitting for Christmas. Slippers, mittens, scarves, jerseys etc

Rose


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I am making a green wool cardigan for my granddaughter. It is a soft green New Zealand wool. I will then start knitting for Christmas. Slippers, mittens, scarves, jerseys etc
> 
> Rose


omg!! You said the "C" word and it isn't even summer. Please allow me to get through spring first... summer... LOL

...just kidding... you can say whatever you want... Good for you... getting a head start... so your loved one can receive your lovely knitting items.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I second that not the "C" word LOL


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Currently knitting myself a summerweight sweater but am having trouble with the front shapings. I made the sweater longer as the one in the pattern is quite short, and by making it longer the front shaping is not working out as it should. A little bit more patience and some quiet time may help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm knitting a Caron sweater for myself in a soft lavender. Am working on the back and have almost finished the sleeve area. Also still working on a bride's garter for my niece's wedding. Just finished blocking it and then have to put the ribbon and elastic in. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

things for a new baby boy: afghan, bib, hat and sweater (if i have time!). also hooded sweaters for two grandbaby boys, and a duck! i start way too many projects but knitting brings me great joy!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

1. knitting sweater for new baby
2. knitting sweater for charity group, Needlepushers
3. knitting spring/summer top for ME

on deck:
pair of macaroon slippers for a friend
3 pair of fingerless mitts for friends (these 4 are "pay it forward" projects.
another 2-3 tops for me
more charity sweaters


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > I am making a green wool cardigan for my granddaughter. It is a soft green New Zealand wool. I will then start knitting for Christmas. Slippers, mittens, scarves, jerseys etc
> ...


I am working on that "C" word because if I don't start now I won't get anything done!! I have finished 3 gifts, 2 pair of fingerless gloves and a sweater. 3/4 way on the 3rd a dress for my grand daughter. Money is tight but I have lots of yarn and time since I can't find anyone to hire this old lady!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Why cant u wear it next fall,carol12? I wear white after labor day! lol


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Brave cpn! I just sent blanket to project linus. I sent a square for a "swap", when the gal gathers enough, some other ladies will assemble and donate to charity! It helps to keep running ideas. Dont forget gals and guys Relay For Life teams need sponsors! My team is Tommy' Angels. I had to tell my daughter today that her daddy(my ex-hubby) is not doing good over the phone. But because of the situation that she is in, I had too. Her son's dad is abusive and she is at a shelter! So pray for them all! God Bless!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

redann said:


> Tonight I'm ripping out an old cashmere cabled sweater I've had since around 1970. It was sort of a girly tee with ribbed waist band, cuffs and neckline. Two strands of heavy lace weight knit in tandem, its still a lovely soft yarn, but its an unfortunate deep hot pink color I've never really bonded with. And before you ask, its styled 'way too young for me these days. I would have passed it on years ago, except the sweater wasn't fresh enough for any of my spoiled nieces to appreciate, and though early 70s fashions are savored as vintage these days, my prospective "giftees" are a size small and this is either a medium or a large.
> 
> I would have seen my 100% cashmere memories as a waste if I just repurposed it as fabric. In the end I realized that I need to make something for myself with it. its a relic of people and relationships I miss very much.
> 
> ...


Sounds very adventurous! Keep us posted on your progress! Post pictures as you go. I'm excited to see your progress! Good luck! You inspire me to take risks and try new things!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Rosenz said:
> ...


I totally understand. And, good for you.

I don't gift at my "knits" at "C" time: too much pressure. Buying and putting up my tree is pressure enough for me, at this point of my life. Any and all recipients that get knitted items from me... don't expect them during any particular season... they may know that I am knitting or plan to knit for them... and they get it when it's done, whenever that may be. They're happy and I'm happy. The only time I make the effort to get something done by a particular date is when I knit for a new baby. Tell me about tight money... I'm with you... I've plenty of yarn and time too. And, I'm too old to hire...period. LOL


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I just have to see what you deciced to do with it when your'e finished! If only I kept my sweaters from the 70s!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm currently working on a prayer shawl for my church's shawl ministry, a chemo cap for the cancer ward of a near-by hospital and a couple dishcloths. ( I work the dishcloths on straight needles so I work 2 at a time in the same pattern and I only need to read the pattern once, but have 2 worked when done knitting.) :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Socks for my cousin.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Would love to see a photo of your finished Dish Cloths. I am a beginner and want to knit one.

Pattern please if possible.

Best,
Fisherwoman


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

a dog sweater for my 'grand pup'


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Good morning/evening everyone.....just wanted to see what everyones project is today.
> 
> I currently working on a Kindle Fire Case nothing fancy.....no pattern thou...just the knit row purl row ......how about you?


32 pages so far!! Hope I'm not too very late. Working on Chart 4 of Alexandra, my only WIP at the moment, and hoping to finish it by late tonight. Charts 5 and 6 will have to wait until after Easter Sunday.

I also spend about five hrs a day indexing the 1940 US Federal Census. I committed to transcribing California (of course!), and manage to index 200 names per day. That's five batches of forty names each. I simply love to do genealogical research, and this is one of my ways of helping others in their own research.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for working on files that may help others so much! My mom was adopted and with a lot of research and a lot of luck we were able to find out who her parents were. While we will not make contact, it is wonderful to know more about them!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

My first pair of pathetic socks....I Will wear them with pride!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It's finished. Just hope the ground is never too hard to put the stakes in.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

love it!


----------



## songofjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Working on an afghan in a basket weave pattern - my own pattern. Thinking about doing something different with the basket weave. Will see.
Also: a furry yarn scarf; 2 counted cross stitch tablecloths (1 w/ yellow roses in alternate positions & the other with the "state flowers" in each square; crocheted doily; & scrapbooking - 5 albums in process w/ 5 afghans waiting in the "wings." I need to live a long life to complete all. Orrrrr - they can serve as "opportunities" for the next two generations to finish. I'm teaching them all to knit and crochet.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I got new yarn in the mail yesterday. Beautiful color, but weird yarn, two. Distinct strands all the way through. Can't find the needles to suit. Trying to make an Ashton for my niece but counting will be a nightmare! Tried separating strands but now it's beyond dainty and it makes my eyes cross looking at it.


 I know what your poor eyes are suffering---sympathy.

I have finished the dreaded DARK socks this morning PHEW :lol: :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have started making a beret as it is a friends birthday in <May and want it finished in time so started knitting it yesterday. I hope she likes it.


----------



## wombatknits (May 21, 2011)

I have a man's 5 ply medium buttoning cardigan almost finished in navy, a cotton facewasher just started and I have planned my next project ..... a babys cardigan in 8 ply for KOGP (knit one give one charity) so that will keep me off the street!


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

Wellllllll --- let's see! A knit market bag, a pair of socks, a toddler dress, and did I mention a queen size quilt, a table runner, and a bed runner (sewn), and a crocheted curtain for my back door! As you probably figured out --- I'm rarely bored!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

on needles-a baby blanket and socks. Just finished a scarf & hand towel on the loom


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just finished a prayer shawl, place mat and dishcloth for my mother-in-law's 89th birthday. Will start some preemie blankets for our local hospital, and want to stat some lapgans for our local nursing home for patients in wheelchairs.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Feather and fan shawl in "Bamboo and Ewe" purple with an edge of a self-striping purple sock yarn.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Can't decide which project to pick up today. Working on Chloe from the book Spud and Chloe at the Farm for one granddaughter. For another gd a bib with a removable chick in a pocket for Easter. Or to pick up the shawl I've been knitting for almost a year. 
Oops, there goes the timer for the hardboiled eggs.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm about 2/3 of the way through a top-down summer pullover top called Buttercup by Heidi Kirrmaier. Don't remember what website I found the pattern but it was a free one and has been relatively easy.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a free pattern on Ravelry


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I m knittng Friendship Squares for Kentish Lady's swap. What a great chance to work with motifs.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh who who Spent most of the evening taking out at least two rows of 1100 stitches. I think I have lost my mind trying to do this scarf. But I will prevail.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh who who Spent most of the evening taking out at least two rows of 1100 stitches. I think I have lost my mind trying to do this scarf. But I will prevail.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I want a Kindle fire... pretty sure. Do you love it? I keep saying 'Yes, today...Well maybe next payday." I have a Sony ebook. The very first that ever came out. kindle was not yet released. It still works and I read my books. But. It won't hold my patterns.

Just between you and me(I?) if KP keeps going, nothing will have enough bytes to hold my patterns. I have decided that I can't die because I won't finish the patterns I've already got until 4 years after Doomsday.

That gets to your question. I am making a devilfish from the book recommend by LorettaK. It is called Amigurumi Knits by Hansi Singh. I made the octopus already. I also crocheted one. I like the crocheted one better. Hansi says that if I make all of her patterns I will become an expert knitter. We'll see. I have been knitting for 20 years and consider myself a beginner with delusions of intermediate-icy. 

I am putting my fish together with the Kitchener stitch. Did you know that you have to pay attention to the Kitchener stitch? I had to cut out half of my fishes belly because I messed up. Oh well.

My I am rambling. Shutting up now. :-o


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I am crocheting my first 'burial pouch' for a boy to go to the NICU for assessing. It's a granny square with a half granny square joined to it. Will post when finished. (almost done)

Irene


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Currently working on a Portugese Fisherman pullover for my granddaughter size 2. I made the first one using this pattern 31 years ago for her father (my son).


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone my names Tammy I'm currently working on Easter eggs coaster sets and the 5hr baby sweater from bevscountrycottage.com I am on the sleeve part where you separate the sleeves lol I'm so afraid I'll run out of yarn I just had the one skein thought I'd try the pattern it went along beautifully but ahhhhh I'm getting so close to the end of the skein and allmost no yarn of the same kind and it was a discontinued yarn I picked up last yr *sigh* lol I'm hoping to at least get past the sleeves LOL  enjoy your holiday weekend 

Tammy


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

What is a Burial Pouch?

Fisherwoman


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> What is a Burial Pouch?
> 
> Fisherwoman


I was afraid to ask.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

It is like a burial shroud for stillborn babies.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> What is a Burial Pouch?
> 
> Fisherwoman


The link is

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/tonis-pouch.html

I have seen a mitered one, but this one is a granny square with a half a granny square stitched to the front and then it is drawn up with ribbon to enfold the baby.

I can't explain it any better than that. Nearly finished so will post when done.

Irene


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Carol-
Why don't you just save your patterns on your computer's hard drive and load on just the project (s) of the moment? it would save you so much space!
Another way you might be able to save space/ store more project files on your Sony ebook would be to create a smaller/ more convenient file by eliminating all the "extra" information. 
I don't have any tablet, pad, or ebook reader, so I don't know for sure, but if a Sony ebook or kindle can read any of the file formats your word processing software can save to, this could be helpful.

Personally, I prefer printed patterns for many reasons. I can customize the document and write notes on the page as I go, fold it up, highlight, etc.. I don't have an expensive tool to lose, drop or damage some other way (a likely outcome). And I hate working off a screen anyway.

If I am using a pattern, I copy/paste it into Word, after reducing the new document's 4 margins to 1/2". Not only does your new document use fewer pages, have more noticeable line breaks, etc., but you can highlight, interline, change font size or add line breaks before you save it to your preferred format &/or print it out.

Another advantage of storing patterns as a word document on your HD is that its easy to share in an email, more than one version of a pattern can be saved or created, and its easy to input any corrections or custom modifications. I've copy/ pasted free patterns I found online, but often they are not well presented or incompetently formatted, and its much better to set it up yourself, Copy?pasting a paragraph of the text you want, a paragraph at a time (to prevent highlighting the side-bar ads or links). ***I immediately remove formatting on those links as I paste.*** 
Depending on how expert you are using your word processing software, you can inset the photos or just add them on top or underneath the text they relate to.

I don't know about the free open source applications like OpenOffice, but in Word you can just drag photos into place right off your browser! You might have to select them first, depending on the version of your software or when you last updaters your browser, but that's it. BTW: update your browser today even if you did it yesterday, security updates from 3 days ago are deficient. After copying a pattern into Word, I always make a new copy for editing and go through the copy to customize for my present project. I delete all the stitch #s and notes that don't pertain to what I am working on, make any alterations for fit or preference, then I save that copy as a version of the original, I.E: "Man's cardigan.docx" that has directions for 4 sizes, becomes a new pattern in one size called Man's cardiganXLT.docx or saved as .PDF, .RTF, .doc, .txt, or whatever document format your machine can read or manipulate most effectively.

My Mac doesn't have any software installed to read e-books, but if I wanted to access the content of an ebook, I'm sure its a free download somewhere, and I could open them, copy/paste anything I wanted to edit into Word (or any of the free office software suites available online). Many people actually prefer those for ease of use or because they refuse to support the evil empire. I'm one of those in theory, but I stretch the rules when it comes to a free copy of the professional suite ;-)

But I digress: sorry- To continue; 
if I am knitting a sweater in XL, I eliminate all the stitch counts,increase or decrease and all the directions that don't pertain to the XL.

It makes things so much easier! Before I got my first computer (1996?) I would highlight my changes on the printed pattern. If it was from a pattern in a book, or something purchased that I wanted to make in other sizes or pass along to a friend, I'd often write it all out by hand as I went along: a "paragraph" or a few lines at a time. Not wasted time exactly, as it saved so much extra work, but time that could be spent on other things.
Anyway, I hope that idea is helpful to someone.



CarolBest said:


> I want a Kindle fire... pretty sure. Do you love it? I keep saying 'Yes, today...Well maybe next payday." I have a Sony ebook. The very first that ever came out. kindle was not yet released. It still works and I read my books. But. It won't hold my patterns.
> 
> Just between you and me(I?) if KP keeps going, nothing will have enough bytes to hold my patterns. I have decided that I can't die because I won't finish the patterns I've already got until 4 years after Doomsday.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I bought some rainbow bounce yarn at joanns the other day and am trying to come up with something to make with it. The package shows and afghan although as thin as it is that seems strange. has anyone used this yarn before?


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Carol. I have an Acer android tablet that is a 32 gig and will take a SD card to double that. I have all my books and patterns on it and haven't really touched the memory still more than I'll ever use I also have quite a few pictures on it because it's a camera too.Santa brought it after a lot of hints and downright asking. I love it oh yes also holds my music.Cheaper than an I pad.Was on sale at Staples for just over$300.can


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you redann and sugar312. The real reason that I haven't bought a Kindle is because I have the Sony. It's like my car: not new, but its paid for.

Sugar you are right. My book has 2 slots for memory cards.

redann your idea about the processor is great. Some of the patterns that I have downloaded want me to pint out 28 and more pages.

Thank you both.

Duplicate alert. don't read the one below.

Carol :thumbdown:


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you redann and sugar312. The real reason that I haven't bought a Kindle is because I have the Sony. It's like my car: not new, but its paid for.

Sugar you are right. My book has 2 slots for memory cards.

redann your idea about the processor is great. Some of the patterns that I have downloaded want me to pint out 28 and more pages.

Thank you both.

Carol


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I wish I had a kindle for all my patterns! Just bought some from annie's attic and printed out 8 pages, another is going to be 26 pages! hugh! But we have to buy a washing machine. My front loader is only 5 years old but pretty sure bearings are going, and it would be 350.00 to 500.00 to fix! Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea- and if you set it up as I suggested, you can probably do it in less than 4 pages with 14 point type 

Also, if you can select just the whole pattern w/o the sidebars & etc you can go to File > Print > selection> and click the little PDF button for a drop-down, instead of of telling it to go ahead & print. Then select "save as PDF" off the little menu that drops down.
Its not always that easy though. Usually the selection spreads onto the ads in the sidebars and you have to transfer it to a word processing app. However, if there's a "print as PDF" option on a pattern page, select that and the document is almost done for you. From that, just select the pattern itself, W/o all the color headlines, URL info, & etc; then copy/ paste into word.



CarolBest said:


> Thank you redann and sugar312. The real reason that I haven't bought a Kindle is because I have the Sony. It's like my car: not new, but its paid for.
> 
> Sugar you are right. My book has 2 slots for memory cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## cakewalk2214 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am working on 2 baby blankets. We seem to be having a baby boom amongst my coworkers. I purchased both patterns from Annie's Attic: One with giraffs that I am doing in white, and one with sailboats that I am doing in a gorgeous royal blue.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for explaining.

Best,
Fisherwoman


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Carol, when you get a duplicate, just edit the second one by deleting the contents and writing in "double post". I think Admin sometimes cleans them up when he sees that.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

As far as saving files to your computer, I do that and then put them on a jump drive and delete them from the computer. That way you have more space to add more patterns to the computer. BTW, I have a kindle Fire and I have yet to find out how to do more than the basic, but I'm really, really
technologically challenged with probably some dementia thrown in. It's so easy to read from.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

a crocheted shawl, a tunisian stitch afghan with the NY Jets logo worked in, a knitted lapgan, a knitted baby blanket, a crocheted doily, and a knitted sweater for myself. Yeah, I get bored easily, but I do finish things eventually.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just finished this sweater... now I have to figure out what to cast on next!

I have some UFOs I can work on in the meantime, like a feather and fan lace shrug and a baby dress.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

If there are too many sidebars, I copy and paste into word and then delete all the stuff I don't want to keep (including some of the photos) then save as a pdf document. I usually play around in there (once upon a time I was a word processing operator). I make it landscape, two columns and end up with only a 2 page document so I can print front and back on my black and white printer. :lol:
Cheers
Sue


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

I am waiting for inspiration to make more stuff for new baby Iris. after making the grey dress + hat I actually managed to follow a pattern + made some matching baby mary janes knitted on 4dpns ! halleluejah! That is a miracle... I want to make a jacket for Iris.I have bought some nice pale yellow yarn, fawn +pale lilac + was going to make up a simple fairisle jacket but the colours just dont do complement each other..... I will sleep on it! Sue


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I got inspired by Louis Chicquette's prayer shawl done on size 35 needles. I didn't have that size so I am making the 2 strand chunky one on size 16 needles (60 stitches). Working up very nicely with two 8 ply yarns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2-strand-chunky-lace-prayer-shawl-2
Will post when it is finished.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I bet ya those are wonderful to look at.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hey Carol, when you get a duplicate, just edit the second one by deleting the contents and writing in "double post". I think Admin sometimes cleans them up when he sees that.
> Cheers
> Sue


OK, great. I feel embarrassed when I make that kind of mistake. Thank you.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh it is not always our fault. Sometimes I forget to check if the silly globe is turning - my internet connection can be so slow at times. Then I hit send twice (doh!) 
Other times my connection dies completely and I have to reset - anything can happen then. :lol:



CarolBest said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Carol, when you get a duplicate, just edit the second one by deleting the contents and writing in "double post". I think Admin sometimes cleans them up when he sees that.
> ...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No one is perfect! People think I am nuts to make my own laundry detergent. But I laugh all the way to the bank, I think it costs me about 8.00 a year, for laundry detergent. Whew I just made a batch this am. It takes awhile but I dont mind.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

How do you make your own detergent? Sounds like a great money saving idea.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, please tell us about making laundry detergent. Pluzzze.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Please post the recipe...sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I just got done with a bulky knit headband with a large crochet flower. CUTE No way to show pix sorry! I got it off of Ravelry. Her name was Matthews I think


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> No one is perfect! People think I am nuts to make my own laundry detergent. But I laugh all the way to the bank, I think it costs me about 8.00 a year, for laundry detergent. Whew I just made a batch this am. It takes awhile but I dont mind.


oh yes please do share!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

You take a bar of Fels Naptha, 1 cp of washing soda(not baking soda-there is a difference)1 cp of borax. You grate the bar of soap and put it in 4 cps of water and heat on medium heat and stir the whole time, until soap is dissolved. Then you take a 5 gallon pail and fill it half full of hot water. Add the borax, washing soda, and dissolved soap and stir until mixed well. then fill the bucket up to top with hot water. Put cover on and let it set over nite. The next day, the mixture will be a wet solid. You take any container and fill it half full with laundry detergent and the rest water. And wash your clothes. This will yield about ten gallons. What I did was I have two five gallon buckets and I divide the mixture, add the water, so then my detergent is ready to go. One of my covers my wonderful hubby fashioned a pump, so when one bucket is done, I just switch covers. It is recommended to use 1/4 cup for front loader, 5/8 for a top loader. I hope this helps. I got the reciepe from The Duggars web site. I love it. Keep in mind there is not a lot of suds, but it cleans. And you save so much you can afford to get stain removers!


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

My wip is a fun fur trimmed girl's cardigan and like nannyberfa I am just waiting for borax to be delivered off ebay so I can make another batch of detergent. It has cost me £5.00 for all my washing (toddler, 2x teenagers hubby and me) since the beginning of November and enough to last to the end of this month.

I do use bought fab conditioner though!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

So Nannyberfa, where's the best place to by these supplies.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I can remember making my own soap powder using Sunlight soap for the babies nappies. You only had to grate the soap and add hot water.
Those were the days.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> I want a Kindle fire... pretty sure. Do you love it? I keep saying 'Yes, today...Well maybe next payday." I have a Sony ebook. The very first that ever came out. kindle was not yet released. It still works and I read my books. But. It won't hold my patterns.
> 
> Just between you and me(I?) if KP keeps going, nothing will have enough bytes to hold my patterns. I have decided that I can't die because I won't finish the patterns I've already got until 4 years after Doomsday.
> 
> ...


You will not regret your decision to get a Kindle Fire. They work great for transfering patterns.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It is finished. Had to go down to 40 stitches to ensure it was long enough. 


sweetsue said:


> I got inspired by Louis Chicquette's prayer shawl done on size 35 needles. I didn't have that size so I am making the 2 strand chunky one on size 16 needles (60 stitches). Working up very nicely with two 8 ply yarns:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2-strand-chunky-lace-prayer-shawl-2
> Will post when it is finished.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I get the borax, washing soda, the fels naptha at my local grocery store. Ive heard you could get it shipped to you if you go on the right web sites. I just get in store. Now the washing soda and borax I buy in box and store it in ziploc bags. I only have to buy these maybe once a year or half. I buy the soap every time. But Im thinking of buying case from company. It may end up cheaper I dont know. Now if I could find a reciepe for homemade shampoo and dish detergent, that would be great. Also on your fabric softener, Ive tried several different kinds, you use half of bottle, then refill with water, it does the same thing and you save a lot of money.


----------



## micaela (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been working on a lace blanket for five weeks. I always end up with extra stitches. I now mark all the * and work across, following the pattern, and moving markers as I go along. still extra stitches. also, what do you do on the following rows (purl row) with the yo's. how did you do your blanket. tks


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> I get the borax, washing soda, the fels naptha at my local grocery store. Ive heard you could get it shipped to you if you go on the right web sites. I just get in store. Now the washing soda and borax I buy in box and store it in ziploc bags. I only have to buy these maybe once a year or half. I buy the soap every time. But Im thinking of buying case from company. It may end up cheaper I dont know. Now if I could find a reciepe for homemade shampoo and dish detergent, that would be great. Also on your fabric softener, Ive tried several different kinds, you use half of bottle, then refill with water, it does the same thing and you save a lot of money.


If you put tennis balls in the dryer they will eliminate static and stop sheets from rolling into a ball.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have tennis balls on stand-by at all times!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much Nannyberfa.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Your Welcome! I truly love this site. dont forget Relay For Life, team Tommy' Angels, donations to support the cancer research. Tommy has been told he has 2 weeks to a month to live. We need prayers! In case you didnt know he is my daughter's dad(she is almost 30 years old). We divorced when she was a baby, we are still friends, his wife and kids, and my hubby and kids. God Bless all!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

That's actually a shawl. Only 40 stitches. Each row was yo, K2tog with a Knit 1 at the beginning and end of the row. I slipped one purl wise at the end of the row to get a nice edge. So the next row you were knitting the yo together. No problems.




micaela said:


> I have been working on a lace blanket for five weeks. I always end up with extra stitches. I now mark all the * and work across, following the pattern, and moving markers as I go along. still extra stitches. also, what do you do on the following rows (purl row) with the yo's. how did you do your blanket. tks


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi-

Would you please share this pattern for the lacey round dishcloths? I too have extra Peaches n Cream yarn and these would make great gifts.

Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

www.knittingknonsense.com/lacyround.html


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

just finished my coat .stared violia afghan.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Working on a cowl, a shawl, and 5 baby blankets...oh and starting a hooded coat for me


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm knitting another shawl (surprise, haha), knitting one row with one yarn and the following with another of similar yet lighter colors. I'm going to put in a flounce with Old Shale stitch


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Dish cloth...what else!!! I need a good simple "something" to motivate me to try something new!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Just dive in and find something that peaks your interest! Its fun that way and becomes even more addictive.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Right now I have an afghan,two baby bubbles, a cupcake hat(just started),pair of booties,a baby sweater and a scarf. I don't dare start anything else until I finish at least half of what I have started.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol Your like the rest of us! We do get bored with colors, and patterns, special occasion comes up.


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

Two more pair of socks, I abandoned the Tabi toe, they aren't that comfortable, I have "created" (like there is anything new under the sun) a new way to cast on for my toe up socks, this is the third pair with this particular way to cast on, and I see no difference, easier and I can quit half way through and pick up where I left off instead of starting again. Then, I am still playing with the wedge heel, seems like this is easier, plus (again) I can put my work down and see where, to pick up later. No more sleepless nights finishing where I am. I like the way the wedge heel feels, but I'm not thrilled with the visual layout yet.
Next, I'm going to make a small grey shawl for my oldest granddaughter, (I found the cutest beads in grey and pink). This is a practice project until I get the color swatches for my youngest daughters wedding. Ivory and Sangria. I'm not sure I want to put Sangria beads on an Ivory shawl. Anyone have any other ideas? I would love your input!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Try plastic beads.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I finally finished my pathetic socks...and they will be hanging with pride, I may add, in my craft room...started another pair yesterday....I figure if I keep practicing, I mean, knitting socks...I may eventually knit a perfect pair.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Continuing on With the second sock of my first pair of socks. Does it really get easier? Started a cardigan (7 hours) for the soon to be 1 year old.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the idea, it does look lovely!!



mirl56 said:


> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/dolphin_bay/dolphin_bay_1.html
> Making this Caron design with Caron Spa yarn.
> 
> Everytime I come across this pattern I think it would be cute in adult sizes, but it's only in baby/toddler sizes. Finally a friend had a brand new granddaughter who will get this soon.
> ...


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you planning to do something for yourself??



misslovebug said:


> I'm currently looking for inspiration! My needles are at a standstill and I am completely stumped as to what to knit next lol
> 
> xx


----------



## miggi (Mar 29, 2012)

Hot damn afghan


----------



## miggi (Mar 29, 2012)

Hot damn afghan


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

I'm working on a crocheted apron for my other half as he is a fabulous chef - it's a reproduction of the old East German flag and I'm making it up as I go along - very excited as it's the first time I've crocheted something without a pattern!


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

Accola Shawl from Craftsy. I think I have maybe, loosened up too much!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Working on a Wendy Johnson pattern. The Leonard capelet. Got past the halfway mark and may get it finished tonight!

knittykitty


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have tried for quite awhile tonite to figure out the Raindrop Dishcloth!!! hugh I am having brain cramp on the first row! Please help


----------

